# The Continuing Adventures of the Knights of the Silver Quill



## Dr Midnight

This is the new thread for the Knights' adventures on the new ENboards. 

To read the entire story up until now, click here.

To read Volume I (on old ENboards with reader comments), click here.

To read Volume II (on old ENboards with reader comments),click here.

To read Volume III (on old ENboards with reader comments), click here. 

MOST RECENTLY: two thirds of the party was lost to the machinations of the Temple of All-consumption. The two remaining heroes, Dartan and Menerous Maximus, find four new companions in Verbobonc and travel back to the Temple.


----------



## Dr Midnight

*Just to recap...*

*Session 31
Moonday, 24th of Suns'ebb
THE INNER FANE*

Menerous and Dartan walked for three days in the snowy woodlands east of Rastor and the Temple. Serene led them onwards toward a city she'd seen from high in the sky, once. When they crested a hill and looked over it, they were impressed. Here was a rather large city- almost as large as Greyhawk itself, Dartan noted- with thirty-foot wooden walls lining the entire edge. The wooden planks were mortared in place and tied tight. A high gate blocked the way into the city. Several armed guardsmen stood by the gate and reacted with alarm on sight of the two Knights. "Halt! Drop your weapons, announce your name, and step forward!" one shouted. Dartan and Menerous did as they were told. 

They man approached them under heavy crossbow cover and looked them over. "What's your business in Verbobonc?"

Menerous answered "We seek new companions for an ongoing quest."

The man nodded and said "All right, collect your weapons and enter freely. However, know that we aren't tolerating any religious malcontents. If you're holy men fleeing the area to the west, you're welcome here, but if you start trouble... we'll end it. Understood?"

The two Knights said yes, they understood. They were allowed into the city. Icy cobbled streets twisted and turned through a bustling cityscape. Merchants and free people did business with smiles and open doors. "Nice place," Menerous said. "First item of business is we find a decent weapons shop." A passing pedestrian overheard and pointed them towards Ohanna Steelworks, just three blocks away. 

On entering Ohanna Steelworks, a bell rang above the door and a mustachioed man stepped from the back room, wiping his sooty hands with a cloth. "Welcome, friends," he said. "What can I do for you?"

 "We're looking to offload some items, or trade up," Menerous said. He took the Air sword from his pack and laid it on the table. 

The man whistled and picked it up. "That's a beauty. Where'd you get a blade like this?"

"It's something we uncovered in the Air section of the Temple of All-Consumption." At the man's confused glance, Menerous added "...a part of the Temple of Elemental Evil." At this, the man's face froze. 

"You... what are you doing fussing around those parts?" the man said. "Everyone knows the Temple of Elemental Evil's been defunct for over a decade now." 

"Not anymore. Tharizdun's followers are taking another go at it." 

The man looked utterly confused. "Son, the Temple of Elemental Evil had nothing TO DO with Tharizdun. I should know- I was one of the adventurers who was there. Twelve years ago, I delved in with an adventuring party. Only I lived. I gave it up and came back here, for my daughters' sake. No point running around getting killed when you've got kin at home. Anyway, you're thinking Iuz and Zuggtmoy." Menerous sighed. Dartan quickly brought the man up to speed on the goings-on with the Temple. His face paled. 

"...so here we are in Verbobonc," Dartan finished. "looking for new adventuring companions." 

The man thought for a moment and said "If what you say is true, you're going to need someone who can organize some heavy-hitters in just a short while." The two nodded. "Well, then, I suggest you go to the local tavern." 




Menerous said "What, just go into the nearest tavern and look for the mysterious man seated in the dark rear corner?" 

"Yes and no. The 'man' will be my daughter, Katya. She frequents the Stove & Keg tavern. She knows people, and is likely to acquaint you with the adventuring types you seek." 

Dartan and Menerous thanked him, traded some old weapons for a mightily enchanted new longsword, and left for the tavern.

They found the Stove & Keg easily enough. They opened the door and stepped inside. The tavern was populated with all manner of patrons. They stepped to the bar and ordered drinks, then found the woman in the dark rear corner of the tavern. The woman was cowled and wore a rapier on her belt. She stroked a cat that had curled up at the center of the table. "Katya Ohanna?" Menerous asked. 

She lifted her head. "Yes?" 

"Your father recommended we come and see you."

She lowered her cowl. Auburn hair spilled around her shoulders and cool green eyes looked them both over. "Sit," she said. They sat. 

Menerous began. "He said you might be able to find some adventurers to fill out our group. Recently we took some heavy losses. We're spending time here in Verbobonc recuperating and recruiting new swords." He proceeded to give her the summary of their exploits with the Temple. Her eyes glinted. 

She spoke. "You say the Temple and Tharizdun are directly related to the Eye of Heironeous?" Menerous nodded. Katya continued "Well, then. That would certainly explain some things. You might notice something, if you look about the room." They looked. For a moment it didn't make sense, and then it came together- there was a large number of tavern patrons wearing holy robes and wearing symbols. Almost every major religion in the Flanaess was represented here. 

"Why...?" Menerous began. 

"Because the Eye of Heironeous- and several other religions- have been recently using mob tactics to strongarm anyone they view as a 'heretic'. Many holy men and women have fled here to Verbobonc, where the religions of this 'Elemental Eye' have not yet taken root. This city has become host to thousands of weary travelers. I'm certain I know of a few who would like to take part in your quest. In fact, I can recommend two right now. Vek and Jettok would almost certainly enjoy a role in your adventure."

Dartan sneered. "What the hell is a Jettok?"

She smiled. "A Jettok is about four-foot-four of mean dwarven attitude, wielding a battleaxe. He's a follower of Kord. Vek- or Sir Vek, I should say, I don't know much about. He's a curious traveler who drifted into town a few days ago. Good conversationalist, and a deadly sword, if you hear him tell it. They're right here- I'll go fetch them both." 

She stood and walked away, towards a dwarf at the bar entertaining listeners. The dwarf roared with laughter as he told his story. "So I cut the damn fool troll's head off! What happens? Grows right back!"

"What'd you do?" one listener asked. 

"Cut it off again!" Jettok said. The crowd burst out laughing. Katya leaned over his shoulder and whispered into his ear. The dwarf nodded brusquely and stood. 

Katya walked to another patron. This man sat alone at a table sipping at a thin glass of absinthe. He wore coal-black armor and had a shield leaning against his chair. The shield had a horrid vampire face carved into it- the fangs extended from the shield like spikes. When Katya spoke to him he smiled and nodded politely, then stood and followed them over. Menerous' blood chilled when he saw the holy symbol hanging about the man's neck. It was a stylized skull set within a wreath of flames. The symbol of Wee Jas, dark goddess of death and magic. 

Katya stood and spoke. "Menerous Maximus and Dartan, may I present Jettok Taklin and Sir Vek Mormont." 

_More to come..._


----------



## Lazybones

Glad you made it over, Doc, the new Story Hour just wouldn't be complete without KotSQ!

Looking forward to another great thread of action, drama, triumph, pathos, and betrayal...

Lazybones aka Faulpelz


----------



## Rel

I hereby dub the KotSQ a five star story hour.

Keep up the good work, Doc.

...Well, I thought I was dubbing it a five star story hour.  I've clicked on that rating twice now and it isn't showing up in the rating column.  Anyhow, it is a great story hour regardless of whether the rating shows up or not.


----------



## Dawn

Yes.  I was looking for KotSQ on the new boards.

Looks like there is new blood for the Temple!


----------



## Dr Midnight

Vek saw Menerous staring at his holy symbol with disdain and smiled. He leaned forward, extending his hand and grinning wide. "Very pleased to meet you, Menerous." The cleric of Pelor cringed and shook his hand, disgusted at the touch. Vek seemed to enjoy the discomfort he was causing. He, Jettok and Katya sat again.

Dartan said "Mormont? Why is that name familiar? Menerous, wasn't that the name of that house we destroyed up north? The one with the undead?"

Menerous stared and said "I'd have no idea- I wasn't with the group at the time." Dartan nodded, sadly. 

"So you were the one who destroyed the house," Vek said. 

Dartan turned to him. "Yes, we spent a night there. Burned the house down before we left."

"Then it seems I WILL be traveling with you. I owe you a great favor for breaking the curse that my ancestor's betrayal left upon the land. My sword is at your service."

Menerous said "We accept you into the group. Times are tough, we can't be picky." The two locked eyes for a moment. 

Jettok said "I as well would most certainly join your company. I left my clan's grounds because of the influence of 'the Eye of Kord', an upstart new faction. They work with trolls. With TROLLS, by Grimthul's beard! I left and overheard some lute player singing about an adventuring group that had been locked in struggle with the Temple and their 'evil eye' or what-have-you. I've been on my way to Hommlet to find you, and here you fall into my lap!" he laughed. "Serving girl, get us another round!"

"So that's four," Dartan said. "We need at least one more. Who else would you suggest?"

Katya cleared her throat. "I was thinking I might go along." 

"You? What can you do?"

She looked insulted. "I could put this rapier through your eye, for one. I can cast spells and weave the arcane threads. It's a gift I inherited from my father. Besides, he was an adventurer in the Temple twelve years ago. I consider it my bloodline's unfinished duty to pick up where he left off." Menerous and Dartan had no problems with that. The group was forged anew. Katya continued "Excellent. Shall we be off, then? I'd like to leave town before-" 

The door to the tavern opened. A woman in gleaming plate armor stood outside. Her reddish hair shone with the fading sun. On her shoulder was Serene the owl. 

Katya's face fell. "Damn it," she said under her breath. She pulled up her cowl, but it was too late- she was seen. Serene flew over to the table and landed next to the cat, who hissed and jumped into Katya's arms. The woman in armor walked over to the group. Katya looked up, annoyed. "What are you doing here, DEAR sister?" 

Looking at the new woman, the resemblance was clear. Her hair was the same flowing auburn, her skin the same freckled cream, her eyes the same greenish hazel. The woman's proud posture and demeanor, however, stood out in contrast against Katya's own. "I'm not here to interfere in your shady dealings," she said. "I came across this owl. It appears to be the animal companion of a woman I've met before and befriended- Hannah, her name was. I was wondering if the owl would take me to her."

Menerous said "Hannah... passed away recently in our ongoing struggle with the Temple of Elemental -OW!" Katya had kicked him in the shin. Her face was tense. 

"...Evil?" the woman finished. "I mourn Hannah's passing. She seemed too good a person to survive in this world. Are you recruiting new members? Katya, you knew I would want a chance to complete father's quest. For shame. My name is Kyla Ohanna. But give me the chance, and I will wield Pelor's might for you."

Menerous shook her hand, happy to have another follower of the Shining One. "We would be honored to welcome a fellow Pelor worshiper."

"A party of four clerics," Vek said to Dartan. "Interesting." 

Dartan looked confused. He counted only Menerous, Kyla, and Jettok. Vek must have miscounted. "I'm not a cleric," he said to Vek.

"I am." 

"Oh."

Katya sat, watching her goody-goody older sister charm and befriend the party. She petted her cat and said "Looks like we'll have 'Kyla the Pure' watching our every step again, Lucky." The apathetic cat lay dozily in her lap being petted. Katya continued to sulk beneath her hood. "She always ruins my fun."

_More to come..._


----------



## Thorntangle

Voting requires a critical mass, a certain number of votes before the rating shows up.  Doc will get his 5 stars soon.



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *...Well, I thought I was dubbing it a five star story hour.  I've clicked on that rating twice now and it isn't showing up in the rating column.  Anyhow, it is a great story hour regardless of whether the rating shows up or not. *


----------



## Xaltar

And there is so much more story to go.... It's good to be on the inside.


- Xaltar


----------



## Breakstone

Hey, a new lineup for the new boards! Great timing, eh?

Awesome story hour, Doc! 5 stars for you!


----------



## Ziona

Doc hasn't been slacking at work enough today...only 2 parts to the story are up!


----------



## Richards

Four clerics?  Well, this ought to be interesting!  You guys getting tired of having your PCs killed or something?


----------



## Grim

Yay! Clerics rock!! and a cleric of wee jas too! sooooo cool! Dr. M, you rule! and so does everyone else in the group... GO KNIGHTS!!!! You need a new name, because you guys didn't go back to hommet. but whatever... GO KNIGHTS!!!!


----------



## ProfAnime

Well, I am a new convert to the worship of Dr Midnight and his wonderful group.  I love how you have been playing ToEE.  Some of the posts by Dr Midnight have nearly moved me to tears, and have moved my wife to tears.  Keep up the good work Dr Midnight!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*Way to go !!!*

Another long-time lurker emerges from hiding !!! 

Thanks Doc n' group for these addicting tales. I haven't been these hooked since Stephen King's Green Mile, although your 31 sessions are quite impressive. If Dartan survives, you should consider publishing the story  !!!

I hope the knights will fare well with four clerics and no mage. Being a big fan of arcane spellcasters, I dearly miss Jamison. 
What's with you guys, at the level you are playing, wizards rock. And that temple's going to have some mages on their side!!!

Good luck & I hope no player died this time. Fry Tharizdun!

Regards,

the Knight


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*Ha, ha,...*

I have already read some of the coming story !!!


----------



## Talon

Hey Doc,
I've been a fan since your first posting, and will always be one. No matter who dies. That being said....

I just wanted to thank you for allowing us to visit your World every week. This is by far the best story hour on the net, IMHO. I think you should publish it. It is by far better than MOST of the D&D books I've read, and believe me, I've read a lot of them.  

Chris


----------



## Dr Midnight

Damn! You guys are awesome. Every time I come check the boards there's someone who's never posted before telling me how much he likes it, and here I've got two people telling me I should publish. 

You'll make an arrogant prick out of me.

The players are really fun to play with, and it comes through in the writing. With normal munchkins this couldn't happen. We've got some really interesting character concepts, played by clever roleplayers. 

I'd love to buy you all a beer/dixie cup of lowfat milk and talk to you on a one-on-one level in a D&D party that goes until dawn. Makes me sad that I can't discuss the story with you outside of the message boards or invite you to sit in on a session. That'd be great. 

Thanks for everything, and pay attention, because the best chunk for session 31 is coming up...
.
.
.
.
.
...now!
EDIT: Damn. Can someone tell me how to make the images show? I click off the "Automatically parse URLs" thing and it still happens.


----------



## Dr Midnight

They walked outside and readied to leave. Vek mounted a sleek black stallion. Jettok mounted a small, knob-kneed pony. They looked at each other, their heads about four feet apart in height. 

"My mount's name is Tsunami. What's yours?" Vek asked. 

"Stumpy."

Dartan bought a horse for himself, and Menerous opted to walk. It was later wondered whether he walked to prove a point to Vek or not. The Ohanna sisters had one mount- Kyla's warhorse. Vek asked "Would one of you ladies care to ride with me?" 

Kyla eyed him warily and said "Nay, we can ride together on this horse. Katya, come." She held out her hand. Katya looked back to Sir Vek and decided that she'd take him up on his offer. She walked over. "You're not actually going to ride with him, are you?" Kyla asked in veiled disgust. 

"Why not?" Katya replied smugly. 

"You're just being willful, like always." Kyla watched her sister step aboard the immense black warhorse, giggling girlishly. The cleric of Pelor sighed and cinched her reins. 

"We ride!" The Knights of the Silver Quill left Verbobonc behind them. 

*Earthday, 27th of Suns'ebb*

Over the three day journey, the effectively new party came to know each other. Jettok was a merry sort who enjoyed drink, jest, and combat- but he was altogether not entirely bright. Kyla was a stern, proud warrior of Pelor with good in her heart and steel in her gaze. She reminded Menerous too much of Angelique. Sir Vek Mormont was quiet. When he spoke, he often spoke with a wry smile, as though he were in on some joke that his listeners weren't aware of. He thoroughly disquieted Kyla and Menerous with the darkness he radiated. Katya was the younger and less mature of the two siblings. It was clear that she had a spiteful problem with Kyla's authority. It's perhaps what drove her to sit next to Vek each night as they ate around the campfire. 

They walked over a snow-covered rise, and the majority of the Knights saw the Temple of All-Consumption for the first time. Crows circled around the black tower in a cloud. They could be seen from here. 

Walking to the hill, Jettok looked over to see Katya scritching behind Lucky's ears. "Why'd you bring that cat to a dungeon?" he asked. 

Katya looked offended. "Well, you brought that pony!"

He laughed. "Darlin', if your cat could get out and carry me, I'd be impressed."

At the entrance to the Mines, they tethered the horses and entered. They silently walked the length of the path to the bridge. Once crossing over the frozen Stalagos, the four new members stared in awe at the solid lake around them, filling a crater, upon which was built a construct of unworldly evil. Dartan and Menerous paid it no mind, as they'd passed this way several times before. They passed through the Outer Fane and came to the hallway with the gargoyle statues. They walked out into the yard. 

Like a scene from Hell itself, the interior of the crater was a dry, cracked yard of uneven volcanic rock concealed by snow and draped with fingers of sulfurous mist. A hot, dry stench filled the air, burning the insides of their noses and mouths. At the center of the area, pounded down into a wound in the earth like a spike pounded into flesh, stood the black tower glistening with the dull sheen of iron. The ground seemed to recoil from the touch of the strange structure, so it was surrounded by the gaping trench of this wound, its black walls plunging downward out of sight. Cracks, exposing red, hellish light from below, started at the wound and crossed the yard. No windows existed on the tower, and the single door was accessible only via a narrow span bridge crossing over the wound.*

They walked out, breaking the crust of the snow. Kyla shouted "Look!" They looked to see several of the uneven mounds in the blasted yard move and shift. The snow spread aside to reveal undead creatures. Their frozen mouths cracked open and shut with the sounds of wood splintering. 

The Knights drew their weapons and attacked. Vek's sword Talon, when pulled from its scabbard, looked like it had just been forged- it glowed dull red. He thrust it through a wight, and it screamed. Menerous and Dartan cut and slashed while Kyla attempted to turn the unholy creatures with Pelor's power. With a brief effort, the combat was over. 

They approached the door. Dartan reached for a handle, and saw that the door had none. It was solid, flat iron. He began feeling it, prodding it. An iron face emerged from the door like a body floating to the surface of a black pond. Dartan jumped back, ready to fight. The face was an old man's, with eyes closed and features made of iron. 

"Who are you?" it asked. 

"Oh great..." Dartan stood and straightened himself. "We are the Knights of the Silver Quill."

The face asked "Why have you come here?"

"We have come to find the Champion of Elemental Evil."

"Enter." The door opened, swinging inward. Before stepping in, Dartan and Jettok peered inside. The room was very dark, and it took their eyes a moment to adjust. When they did, they were looking at a room the circumference of the entire tower, thirty feet high, with a wrought-iron staircase at the other side. Then, they saw the two half-dragon tyranosaurs. 




The whole party gasped in fear, but said nothing- they didn't want to alert the door to the fact that something might be wrong. No one spoke. The tyranosaurs didn't attack. After a year-long moment, Jettok stepped into the room. He walked slowly towards the staircase at the back. The half-dragon tyranosaurs turned their heads to watch him as he walked. Their deep, rumbling breaths echoed off the iron walls and stone in here, creating a haunting effect that seemed to say exactly what the situation was: something big and dangerous is in the room with you. Jettok continued to walk as sweat beaded on his forehead. 

The blue dragon lowered its head. Jettok stopped. Its mouth was roughly two feet from the brave dwarf. He could see its teeth. He could smell its breath. He faintly realized he was terrified. The thing sniffed at him then pulled back. He walked the rest of the way to the staircase and clung to the railing like it was the only thing holding him up from a long fall. 

Sir Vek was next to walk out across. As he did, Menerous turned to Dartan and said "I really thought they were going to attack Jettok. I really did."

From behind them: "Why would you think they would attack?" The group gasped and looked- the iron face had pressed itself through this side of the door, and was regarding them suspiciously. 

Menerous' face paled. "Uh... no reason! We'll be on our way now." With wide eyes he turned and urged the group forward. The half-dragons were beginning to look at them with an odd light in their gazes. The group hustled past the creatures, which were taking slow steps toward the group with thunderous noise. When the group got to the staircase they broke into a run for the top. The dragons advanced, too late.

The Knights burst into the second level, huffing, faces pale and mouths gaping for breath. The encounter had been horrifying. On this level there was an odd purple stone column rising from the floor to the ceiling, widening as it did. Its surface was pearlescent. Dark shapes played behind the shining. Around the column were six doors. The doors stood apart from the column- they were just upright, separate doors. 

Menerous and Dartan savored the feeling when the party deemed the doors too risky to deal with, and ascended the switchback stairs to the third level. Jamison was missed, but at a time like this, they were rather glad he wasn't around to touch, open, pull, push, and grab things. 

On the third level, the purple column of the floor below continued upward. It was wider here, and wider yet at the ceiling. From around the column stepped a mighty demon with claws of razor-fire and a maw like a horse's skull. The Knights did him in with no great trouble. Seeing he had nothing of value, they moved on. 

On the fourth floor, the column was so wide that it only left a ten-foot wide corridor leading around the tower. Into the top step was carved the legend:

_The Dark God's favor smiles upon those willing to risk much to gain much._

From around the column of colored stone came a voice that sounded like two slabs of ice grating together. "Come around here and see if the fortune of the deities smiles upon you."

With weapons drawn they walked around the column. On the other side they found a solitary skeletal figure dressed in dark robes, sitting at an altar. Behind it was a row of lit candles. In its hands it shuffled a deck of large vellum cards. 




"Will you draw the cards? Draw the cards. How many cards will you draw? There is great fortune in the cards. Great fortune and great ruin. Above all, there is power." 

Sir Vek looked with alarm at the cards. He spoke to the others. "Do not play. I'm uncertain, but I'll bet that that is a 'Deck of Many Things' there. Many a soul has come to heartbreak, death and tragedy as a result of gambling with these horrid things."

The skeleton looked at them all with its empty eye sockets. "Dartan," it hissed. "There is great power for those brave enough to draw a card. How many cards will you draw?"

Vek grabbed his shoulder. "Don't do it, Dartan."

The word "power" rang in Dartan's head like a distant chime. He opened his mouth. "I'll take four."

"FOUR!?" the party gasped. 

The skeleton chuckled to itself, shuffling the cards.

_More to come..._

*-from Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil by Monte Cook


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*FOUR ?????*

Sure, I've drawn my share of cards from Decks of Many Things, one time even two at once, but that was a chaotic neutral dwarven Battle Rager (BTW, I drew The Void and the your-next-problem-will-be-solved card).

But FOUR ???

And by the way, since Monte Cook is sooo meeaaan, maybe there are no good cards left. I remember one of the powerful Greyhawk characters has such a deck...

Hope Dartan was lucky, though. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Dr Midnight

"Four has he called, and four shall he draw." It placed the deck before him. "Cut the deck." Once it was done, the skeleton picked the cards back up and spread them out on the table. "Choose your first card."

Dartan's hand hovered over the cards. He picked one up by the edge and flipped it over. 

_Moon_

It was an image of a moon with a gentle, serene face. The skeleton looked up, smiling, and said "You have gained two wishes. Use them wisely."

The party buzzed behind Dartan. Wishes were extremely powerful- one could wish for just about anything, and provided it didn't abuse the spirit of wishing, it was likely to happen. Menerous, though disgusted with the use of the profane artifact, was astonished. 

Dartan said "This isn't so bad. Why did you advise me to not play this, Vek?" He turned over another card. 

_Death_

The group recoiled from the sight of the hooded reaper on the card, holding his scythe. The skeleton seated behind the altar laughed and extended his arm, pointing down the corridor. The Knights all looked to see the very image of death- the Grim Reaper himself- standing twenty feet away. 

He was dressed in the tattered black robes. His skull face leered from underneath his hood. In his hand was a wickedly curved scythe. He extended one hand and beckoned Dartan.

"You must defeat him or be destroyed," the skeleton cackled. Dartan put a hand to his sword hilt confidently. 

"No, you can't! You can't defeat death itself in combat!" Kyla was shouting, her voice broken with fear. 

Dartan sneered. "Why not? I've never feared death. What would you have me do? I have to defeat it!"

"Wish it away, Dartan," Menerous said. The earnest pleading in his voice spoke volumes about how the group felt about Dartan's chances. Dartan looked at him and sighed. 

"I wish you away," he said to Death. Within and instant, the Reaper was gone. 

The party sighed before remembering that Dartan had two more draws of the cards to go. He flipped over another card. 

_Knight_

A burly man in armor appeared next to the altar. He wore a sword on his belt, had a shield on his arm. He bowed to Dartan. "My name is Toddek. My sword is at your service."

"What kind of sword?" Dartan asked. The man blinked in reply, confused. 

The skeleton said "Excellent, Dartan. You have gained the service of this warrior. He will fight to the last to defend you from harm."

The fallen paladin thought that this was an excellent bargain. He flipped his last card. 

_Death_

"NO!" he shouted. "I already drew that one!" 

The skeleton was delighted. "Every card you draw from the deck is replaced as soon as you take it. It is possible to draw the same card twice. Hard luck."

The Reaper was back- and this time he was angry. He grabbed his scythe with both hands, then thumped the butt against the ground. He readied the scythe and stood, prepared to fight.

Dartan was furious. He asked Toddek "Can you beat that thing?" Toddek looked unsure, but he drew his sword. "Only give me that chance, my lord, and I will make you proud." 

Katya said "Dartan, don't be a fool! YOU have to defeat Death, remember?"

The skeleton said "She is right Dartan. You can send your new lapdog to attack, but..." it smiled. 

"Damn. DAMN!!! I wish you away."

Death disappeared again. 

Dartan stepped away from the altar. "Four draws and all I have to show for it is the service of a swordsman," he grumbled. 

Vek looked at him scornfully. "You have taken four cards from the Deck of Many Things and lived to tell the tale. Make no mistake, foolish one- you have been extremely fortunate."

"Can we go?" Kyla asked. They turned to hurry away from the skeleton and his awful cards. 

"Menerous," it hissed. "The cards hold great power. Power to bring your fondest dreams to reality." Menerous kept walking. "Power enough to bring your brother back to life." Menerous stopped. He stood. 

He turned.


----------



## Grim

This is actually the best thread ever!!! Hehehehee... i so want to move back to Massachusetts and come play with you guys... Dartan is so increadibly cool! FOUR CARDS!!! Thats so nuts!!!

Grim


----------



## Gilthanas_Galanodel

Hi,
Once again I am in awe of your game Dr Midnight, I am so jealous. Could I possibly interest you in DMing an online game, no? well at least I tried .
Keep up the good work, I can't wait to read what happens next.
Cya
(On another note I am soon going to be DM my first game and I was wondering whether it would be worth it to buy and run RttToEE or to create my own adventures.)


----------



## Grim

IMOC we bought RttToEE, and although we have yet to get to the actual temple, we use it as a good backstory for our other adventures. IE:

Start in Duvic's Pass from the Burning Plague adventure.

Journey to Cormyr so that paladin can become a Purple Dragon Knight.

Arrive in Hommet, which is just outside Cormyr, and enter the abandoned temple thing (the one with the dragon)

Destroy that place, only to return to town and get ambushed by a vampire.

Get level drained, and journey to the next town over, which has a temple of Helm. (pick up new characters along the way for the people who left, or who were killed by the vampire))

The temple agrees to help us if we journey to another part of the evil cult's land, this part full of lycanthropes, to retrieve an artifact for them.

One partymember gets werebearinized, one gets captured and werewolfinized, and another barly esacepes alive. Return to temple of Helm to get fully healed, and maybe cured, but probably have to take up another quest...

and on and on...

and even though we only made it through the first 30 pages of the book, we still think its a good deal.


----------



## Dr Midnight

*Gilthanas-*



> I am soon going to be DM my first game and I was wondering whether it would be worth it to buy and run RttToEE or to create my own adventures.




RttToEE is definitely worth buying, but I do NOT recommend running it if this is your first time DM'ing.  It's far too long and chunky to be good for a new DM- I suggest something shorter and simpler.

For example- The first module in this group's story, GORGOLDAND'S GAUNTLET, would be a perfect starting module. I'm not just saying that because its author is a KotSQ reader, either - It was a lot of fun. 

Otherwise, I suggest looking into the classic adventures available for download from Wizards.com. I recently downloaded White Plume Mountain, then downloaded and the 3E conversion. Those classic modules had a feel of wonder about them I don't get from modern-day modules. Call me jaded.


----------



## Breakstone

> "My mount's name is Tsunami. What's yours?" Vek asked.




Two words:

Boo.

Ya.



I've been waiting since the beginning of your campaign for that deck of Many Things. Dartan has amazing luck, Drawing four cards! Jebus!

Good job, Doc!


----------



## Metus

Hum.  If I were Dartan, I would have tried to whoop up on Death, and used those two wishes to help the former party members by either raising them or saving them (in the case of Jamison and Erasmus).  

Anyways, good stuff.  Thanks for the frequent postings, Doc.  Helps the story's continuity immensely.


----------



## Riekhan

*FOUR!*

You drew four cards from the deck, and you lived, and, well, but, HOW!?  I wish I had your luck Dartan! 
Oh my god I wonder why you did that!

hmm, first post on the new boards. TIME TO TRY THE SMILIES!


----------



## DWARF

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *"Menerous," it hissed. "The cards hold great power. Power to bring your fondest dreams to reality." Menerous kept walking. "Power enough to bring your brother back to life." Menerous stopped. He stood.
> 
> He turned. *




Ahhh!!!  Dr Midnight, you are SOOOO evil!!!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*fighting the death*



			
				Metus said:
			
		

> *Hum.  If I were Dartan, I would have tried to whoop up on Death, and used those two wishes to help the former party members by either raising them or saving them (in the case of Jamison and Erasmus).
> 
> Anyways, good stuff.  Thanks for the frequent postings, Doc.  Helps the story's continuity immensely. *




Even though it is only a "little death", it is though as hell. Don't know what it's like in 3E, but in Second Edition it killed a 10th Level fighter in 2 rounds. (That was a party member who drew a card after I was done...)

-------

BTW, the third one lost his soul, and we had to travel over the river Styxx to get it back out of Hades. That was fun !!!


----------



## Gilthanas_Galanodel

Hi,
Thanks for your advice Grim and Dr Midnight, but I forgot to mention that I will be joint DMing with one of my friends who is quite experienced (He is ST for my VTM game so he will be used to long and convoluted storylines) so I may end up buying it anyway. (Hopefully the adventures we play before the Temple will get him used to the D20 rules and help me understand a few of the more complicated rules). However I will take your advice and see how we feel closer to the time. By the way where can I get GORGOLDAND'S GAUNTLET as from what I can remember reading about it sounds a perfect start.
Cya
(p.s have you thought about that online game any more)


----------



## Richards

You can find "Gorgoldand's Gauntlet" in Dragon Annual #5 (the 2000 Annual, not the one from last year).  It also appears on the freebie CD that was shipped with Dragon #284 and Dungeon #87.


----------



## turky_Knight

Wow. great story hour


----------



## Ziona

Yeah, the other night was cool, and INSANE...you'll see what I mean when Doc posts what remains of the story.  An interesting, eventful night...


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

*Well*

I have to say, this story hour is getting better and better.  I love the Deck Of Many Things, it is so great to see it in one of these story hours.  And Dr Midnight, I am really enjoying the fact you do not pull punches with your PCs.  I loved the showdown between the party members.

Now, as for Dartan... he may be lucky, but he's not so smart.  He got the MOON and he didn't abuse it?  I would've immediately wished that the next three cards I drew would be beneficial.  That could be construed as abusing the wish, I suppose, but it'd be worth the chance, in my opinion.  Still, at least he got a new companion to help him out.  

By the way... UPDATE!  I want to see what happened to Menerous when he used the Deck Of Many Things.  This story hour is now on the top of my list to read.  Great work.


Edit:  Also, I would've at least attacked "Death" to see if I had a chance of beating it before using a WISH to get rid of it.  Still, like Vek said, at least Dartan was alive after using the Deck Of Many Things.  But I love the Deck Of Many Things, I could not resist using it at least once or twice if it was used in a campaign I was playing in.  Heh.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*Re: Well*



			
				MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *I would've immediately wished that the next three cards I drew would be beneficial. *




I would bet you that this form of wish using would have had an effect differently than desired !!! Beneficial, huh? For whom? It would be beneficial to the temple if Dartan drew "The Void", so his next card would have been that.

My experience with wishes as a player has always been:
"Be careful what you wish for !!!"

--------------

You know people pay alot of money to sages and the likes to discover a foolproof phrasing for a wish.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

If I knew I was playing with a DM who would twist the meaning of my wish, I would be forced to  word my wish to prevent that.  It's kind of like dealing with a Baatezu contract... you have to make sure no loopholes exist that they can screw you with.  


So... my wish would be along the lines of something like this if I was playing with that kind of DM  "I wish that the next three cards I draw from the Deck Of Many Things would be beneficial to myself and have no adverse effects on myself or others."  

Basically I would still get what I wanted but I would be forced to be anal about it because otherwise the DM would mess with me.  I think it's better to just respect the spirit of the wish so you don't have to be so technical, but that's me.


----------



## Xaltar

Usually our experience with wishes has been, you get what you want, for the most part unless you are being greedy... Then you get what you ask for and the DM twists it into something bad.

- Xaltar


----------



## DrSpunj

*Another Lurker*

I've just spent bits and pieces of the last week to finish the story so far, and wanted to come out of the darkness to say I've really enjoyed the storyline, the characters, the ability of Dr. Midnight to both write and DM well, and the players for doing what comes through as a great job with their characters (especially given that some of them have had, what...3 or 4 by now  !).

I'm looking to start DMing in my group, a new experience for me, and have to say up front that I may just have to plagiarize your whole story Doc!

Finally, the other reason for my post is that I just looked up Deck of the Many Things in the DMG after reading these last couple posts and realized something important about the Moon card.  It gives you 1d4 wishes but it also says you have to use them in as many minutes!  I never realized that and not sure what I would do as a DM to let my players know they have a limited amount of time (or if I even should!) but I'm kind of glad Dartan used them before too long as otherwise he wouldn't have had them at all.  On the other hand, if he used them before he drew his 2nd card...Ouch !

Keep up the great work!


----------



## fenzer

Hey Doc,

Great job!  I too am a long time lurker, pretty much from the start.  This story hour is one of two that I follow and the one I look forward to most.  Thanks to you and your players for a great story.


----------



## Dr Midnight

You're right, the wishes gained from the Moon card should be used in an equal number of minutes. I didn't even see that at all. Well, it won't affect the story by all that much. 

It's nowhere near as bad as the time I had the blue dragon breathing a cone of lightning instead of a line. Man, that was bad. 

Thanks to all y'all for the support, the last chapter should be coming up sometime today.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *If I knew I was playing with a DM who would twist the meaning of my wish, I would be forced to  word my wish to prevent that.  It's kind of like dealing with a Baatezu contract... you have to make sure no loopholes exist that they can screw you with.*




You're right, of course, but doesn't every DM have a sardistic Tweak? Just look at Dr. Midnight  !!! 
So I better watch out & be careful. Wishes are too damn powerful to mess up... 

Your post made me think, though. Is there a difference between a baatezu and a lawyer ?


----------



## Dr Midnight

"Myramus is with Pelor now. He's happy."

"He died before his time. Died in a clumsy accident. Do you think that's how he wanted to go? Do you think he wants you left alone? Don't you think he'd rather do great things in Pelor's name than relax in the afterworld, watching you struggle without him?"

Menerous' stern face darkened. He closed his eyes tight. "Damn you. Give me two cards."

The skeleton eagerly held out the cards. "Cut the deck." Menerous' trembling hand moved the top half of the deck to the side. The skeleton placed the bottom half on the top half and shuffled again. He spread the cards. "Draw."

Menerous breathed. He tilted his head back and touched the gleaming sun symbol on his chest. "What I now do, I do in the interest of rescuing a devoted follower of Pelor from the clutches of death." He drew a card and flipped it over quickly.

_Comet_

"Comet? What is that?" Menerous asked anxiously. 

"When next your group confronts a monster or monsters, face them yourself. If you are victorious in combat you shall eat of their power and grow in skill. Sadly, this will not bring your brother back to life- but you have one card yet to draw." The skeleton's voice oozed with feigned sympathy. Menerous grabbed another card, flipped it, and threw it down. 

_Ruin_

He stood looking at the card as he felt his belt lighten. His pouches, moneysacks, jewelbags all deflated silently. He looked at the skeleton. 

"You have lost all of your wealth. Any land you own is blighted and worthless. Such a shame. Myramus will continue to languish in the next world while you are here, penniless and alone." the skeleton chuckled to itself. 

"He's not alone," Kyla said. She put a hand on his shoulder. Menerous blinked often, his eyes red. He knew what she meant, and he appreciated the sentiment, but the buildup of hope and the agony of having hope torn down with the turn of a card was too much. 

Jettok stepped forward and sneered at the skeleton. "A vile and deceptive game, run by a vile and deceptive destroyer of dreams. You sicken me. I'll take two cards."

The skeleton reshuffled the deck. "Cut the deck." Jettok did just that. He drew his first card from the spread. 

_Moon_

"You have gained one wish. Use it wisely." 

Jettok smiled and nodded nonchalantly. He drew his second card. 

_Gem_

Immediately the dwarf whooped with surprise as he almost fell backwards. His backpack was now heavier. In it he found dozens of gem-encrusted pieces of gold jewelry. "These have to be at least 2,000 gold pieces each!" he exclaimed delightedly, letting them run between his fingers.

The skeleton seemed disappointed in the dwarf's good luck. "Congratulations," it said. "Who else desires wealth and power? One brave draw of the cards and who knows which of your dreams may be fulfilled."

The group turned to walk away for the second time. 

"Katya."

Katya stopped. 

"You lust in your heart for what the cards can give you. You are fighting the urge to play. Why fight?"

Kyla stepped back and put an arm in front of Katya, pushing her towards the stairs. "She's not playing."

"Katya, when will you be free of your sister's control? All your life she's treated you like a child, protected you, coddled you. You're a grown woman now. You can make your own decisions."

"Don't listen, Katya." Kyla looked very worried, as her sister's face burned with intense thought.

"Yes, Katya, don't listen. Don't hang around in taverns. Don't talk to that boy. Don't do anything without big sister's advice. Don't enjoy yourself. Don't think for yourself. Come, Katya. Draw a card." The cards shuffled in the thing's skeletal hands. The ruffling card noise rang like sweet music in Kat's ears, beckoning her forward. 

Katya's mouth opened, and at length, she spoke. "This choice, I make..." She glared at her sister with feverish spite. "...on my own." She then turned and walked away from the altar, towards the stairs. "Come on, we're going." The party gladly followed, ignoring the skeleton's calls. They walked up to the next level. 

This level boasted nothing save for the rising column of purple stone. The dark shapes behind the swirling pearlescent shining seemed vaguely humanoid. The party climbed to the sixth level. It was the same. At the seventh level, things got more interesting. 

Curving around the multicolored stone, the iron outer wall of this area was covered in tapestries 12 feet high and 3 feet wide. Each showed a single figure- either a male or a female, and usually, but not always, human- wandering alone in some terrible location. One showed an underground maze, another a blasted, lifeless plain, still another a dark and twisted forest, and a fourth a sinister city street. In each, an impression of danger loomed, as shadows took menacing shapes and dark corners hid some lurking threat.*

At the far end of the room, a small shrine could be seen, consisting of a black stone slab upon which rested a small wooden box that looked like a tiny coffin and a simple tallow candle. Upon the slab was written the following words in large, commanding leters:*

_The enemies of the Dark God shall die lost, alone, and unmourned. Their powerless souls shall feed him, extinguished like the meaningless flame of an unneeded candle._

They opened the wooden box. In it was a half-dozen tallow candles, flint, and a snuffer. Kyla suggested "The inscription mentions a candle. Perhaps lighting a candle here will produce some effect." After thinking about it for a moment, they all decided that that's exactly what they did not want to do. They left. 

The next level was a quarter of the tower- the column was gone now, and two walls met in the center at a right angle. Each wall bore a large inverted black ziggurat. The only furnishings were a triangular table with two chairs. A platter sits on the table made of steel, with a carved demon on one side looking greedily down at it, as if at its contents- except that the platter held nothing. An iron door was in each wall. 

Vek spotted something carved into the floor. "What's this?" He and Katya leaned in to look at it- and it detonated. Concentric rings of yellowish green energy spread through the area, and in an instant, they were gone. "What was that? It felt... NO!" Vek yelled as Katya drew her weapon and lunged at Toddek. She hit him hard. 

Dartan's new bodyguard grunted, choked back his rage, and said "A traitor! Well, now we shall see what spoils evil reaps for you!" He cut her with his sword. She was just standing there. He raised his arm to swing again, and the downward cut was caught before it struck Kyla. _KLING!_ Kyla's sickle had blocked the blow. 

Kyla stood, glowering at Toddek. She said "You will notice, of course, that my sister has been struck mad by some sort of trap. That is why she attacked you." Toddek moved to argue that he had a right to defend himself, but silenced when he saw the look on Kyla's stern face. She would not be argued with when it came to her sister's well-being. 

They bound Kyla so that she couldn't hurt herself or others. Her eyes twitched and her tongue stuttered inside her mouth as her mind churned in a broth of insanity. "Uh... Gahaugh... Baking pan... I see you there. OGRES?! Chrzzzz..."

Kyla examined her and said "She can be put back to her right mind, but I haven't the magic to do it. It would take..." she brightened and yelled. "A wish! Jettok, your wish could bring her back! It's our only option right now. You have to do it!"

The dwarf's face darkened. "I..."

"Jet, you HAVE to wish her better, there's no other choice. Any of us would do it for you. Why wouldn't you-"

The dwarf stepped forward. "I wish Katya were unaffected by that trap." Katya's eyes cleared and she seemed to come around. She whimpered meekly for her binds to be removed. Jettok then turned angrily to Kyla. "I would give that wish and more to save any one of you. However, I don't like being told that I HAVE to do something with what is mine. Jettok Taklin takes no orders."

Kyla looked up at him, surprised. "I didn't mean... Jettok, I..."

Jettok smiled. "It's all right my dear. Come, let us move on, and forget this brief folly. Now... which door?"

_*Next time: Out of the Temple, into the Temple* _ 
*-from Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil by Monte Cook


----------



## Grim

oh... Menerous got screwed! and Jettock didn't. Thats not fair!! Good job, Dr M.


----------



## DrSpunj

*Ahh...*

Now I better understand your comment about how not knowing the wishes needed to be used in a manner of minutes was somewhat important.  As you said, it doesn't seem to have affected much, and I'm glad to see they used the wishes to pull their own butts or their comrades out of the fire.

I have to say again that I've enjoyed reading all FOUR threads of this story hour over the last week so much that it will be hard to wait for a weekly update now that I'm up to speed.  Any marathon sessions planned for you guys soon?  

Thanks again!


----------



## Metus

Uhhh....  is Jettok manic-depressive?

But it's too bad he wasted his wish like that.  Surely lesser magic could've been used to cure Katya.  Dartan should've mentioned Jamison and the others.  I won't get over that!  They need help!


----------



## Ziona

Metus said:
			
		

> *
> But it's too bad he wasted his wish like that.  Surely lesser magic could've been used to cure Katya.  *




WASTED A WISH?! 

NO, lesser magic was NOT an option.  Neither Menerous nor Kyla have the ability, and there wasn't any other way.  Thankfully, Jettok was faithful enough to his new comrades and saved my ars, otherwise Kat would not be around right now.  If the boot was on the other foot, Kat would have used the wish for him, and he knew that.

Thanks again, Jettok!


----------



## Xaltar

Greater Restoration and Wish were two of only about 5 spells that could have saved her.  I'm many levels from casting Greater Restoration...  If we didn't have this option, it would be a long time before her character could travel with the party again.

Not to mention that with her skills she most likely could have gotten free, and then attacked the party again...


- Menerous


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

That's it?  Draw more cards next time!  Oh well, at least Dartan had the guts to draw four.  Heh.  Now, if I had been Jettok, I would've wished for a magic item that could cast Greater Restoration three times a day.  But I guess you didn't think of that, did you?   

Regardless, this is definitely a great story hour, and I am really looking forward to the next installment.  Oh, by the way Ziona, is Kyla a cohort for Katya, or is that a new player?  I hope Menerous will be able to defeat the next monster/monsters you guys come across, so good luck.  Still... draw more cards next time!


----------



## Breakstone

Awesome, Doc.

It's funny how some thing work out in an adventure.

Dartan got two wishes, and spent them escaping death.

Jettok got two wishes. One was used to save a party member.

It's almost like it was meant to happen...


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

Actually Jettok only got one Wish.  So the party now has no Wishes left.  Personally, I think they wasted them, but that's just my point of view.  Most people don't realize just how powerful a Wish is, so they don't use to it's full effectiveness.  

The way the Wish spell works, Jettok could've easily wished for a magic item that gives Greater Restoration a certain amount of times every day, allowing not only Katya to be healed, but anyone else who suffers adverse effects during their adventures.  Still, that is just my point of view, as I said.


Edit:  Hmmm, looks like I was wrong.  The Wish spell isn't as powerful as it once was.  It can only create a magic item of up to 15,000 gp in value, so a magic item that grants Greater Restoration a few times a day is not going to happen.  You might be able to wish for a few scrolls of the spell, but that's all.  Ah well.


----------



## kyla

as far as the card game thing, in my opinion, out of the number of cards to be drawn, we are just lucky that anyone got any positive cards at all and that no one suffered or died.  so can we move on now, cause a lot of interesting things happened that game session.  it was a lot of fun and very challenging to try and mix all the things that have happenend with all the new characters and forget things that we aren't supposed to know! 

btw, kyla is not a new player nor merely a cohort, just a new character for me since hannah died.  ziona thought it would be interesting if we played sisters and i agreed.

i would have piped up sooner but i had trouble getting to the new boards!  it's great to see so many people enjoy the story.  although all this praise is certain to go to doc's head.  his ego is already so inflated   (only kidding!!)


----------



## Grim

mmm... Knights of the Silver Quill... soooo good. But we want updates!!! Now!!! everyone is saying how good, or cool, the sesion was. But it isnt posted yet!! so hurry up... everyone is so impatient... Pllz... so desperate for updates...


----------



## Dr Midnight

Sorry Grim, the story's complete for this week. No new stuff until late Thursday night at the earliest. 

Here's a teaser, though- 

two more levels of the tower to ascend, if they want to (meaning YOU DON'T HAVE TO (meaning YOU'RE GOING TO DIE IF YOU DO(meaning RUN))), and then it's off to the final encounter. Of course, this "final encounter" will still take a month or so, but still... things are wrapping up. 

So many loose ends. Hedrack? Glaring Sun? Eye of Heironeous? Chatrilon & Maridosen? Can they all tie together by the end? 

and...

Just what in the name of the Dark One awaits the Knights at the end of the module?


----------



## Ziona

MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *
> Oh, by the way Ziona, is Kyla a cohort for Katya, or is that a new player?*




Kyla is a pc played by Jill, who was previously playing Hannah.

The two are sisters, (which we thought would make for interesting roleplaying), and, as you may have noticed, don't get along all too well.  Although Kyla is only 2 years older, they are worlds apart.  Kyla is the serious, holy, cleric of Pelor, and Kat is the adventure-loving, treasure-hunting, arcane trickster.  Their parents are super proud that Kyla has been so blessed by Pelor, and although Kat inherited her father's sorcery, they kind of hoped she would be a bit more on the straight & narrow, and not so shady.

At any rate, hope you enjoy our interaction. I know we're just getting started with our new characters, but I think it's going to be quite interesting!


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

Actually, (and I hope you don't take this the wrong way) I'm looking forward to more PC deaths in the near future.  Let's see them bashed, smashed, scorched, roasted, zapped and cut into pieces, I say.    As long as Dartan survives, it's all good.


----------



## Grim

LOL... its ok... I can survive with the lack of Dr. M. I hope... I really hope... (J/K) 

Even though I probably already have, I would like to express my thanks at how increadibly cool, moving, and fun this story hour is. I'm aspiring to make mine just as terrific, but its slow going. 
Could you maybe explain how you started writing the Story, and how you actually write it? 
Do you keep notes? 
or just use whatever you remember of the sesion? or what?

Thanks,

Grim

Grim's Story Hour: The Adventurers of the Green Dragon


----------



## Metus

MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *Actually, (and I hope you don't take this the wrong way) I'm looking forward to more PC deaths in the near future.  Let's see them bashed, smashed, scorched, roasted, zapped and cut into pieces, I say.    As long as Dartan survives, it's all good. *



Hey!  I like this group very much, thank you!  I miss all the old characters that died, and I hope no more of them do.  Coincidentally though, I have to say that Dartan is my least favorite character.  I just don't like his style, he's too much of a bastage.  He's growing on me though.

Regardless, here's to a very long life for the entire party, AND to resurrections to all the previous ones!  This is achievable!


----------



## Grim

Metus said:
			
		

> *
> Regardless, here's to a very long life for the entire party, AND to resurrections to all the previous ones!  This is achievable! *




Here Here! And here's to Dr. Midnight's gift for storytelling. And to all the players who put up with him. And here's to all the readers who keep this thread, and all the previous ones, alive. Good Job everyone!


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

Hey, Dr Midnight, I was wondering...  do you have the character stat blocks available anywhere?  I would be interested in seeing them.


----------



## Dr Midnight

> Could you maybe explain how you started writing the Story, and how you actually write it? Do you keep notes? or just use whatever you remember of the sesion? or what?




How I started writing the story... well, I'm not sure what you mean, but I was inspired to years ago when I played in another DM's run. I found out that he typed up the story and put it online. After playing, in a day or two, you could go and read your own exploits. I found that to be a lot of fun. A couple of years later I did that with my own campaign. It was called the Reclaiming of Anriat Mountain. I played with a bunch of people that just aren't any good, and I didn't have any readers like I do now, so steam for the whole process wore out. When I got to the ENboards, I saw that it was happening so often that there was a whole forum for it. I had to bide my time until I could find a group to play with, and after six months, I met the group I'm with now. 

How I actually write it- again unclear on what you mean, but I just sit with a drink, play the Lord of the Rings soundtrack, and start typing. 

I only keep notes when someone says something I want to use as-is. For example, this week's thing about "if that cat could get out and carry me" between Jettok and Katya, that was said. A lot of quotes and dialogue are manufactured to reflect the mood or out-of-game discussion. I try hard to keep the writing true to the spirit of what happened, but sometimes things stretch. This week's last three paragraphs didn't really happen. It was Jettok's player Lou whining out-of-game about it that made me put it in. I feel that it gives you a sense of the characters and about the "characters" behind them. 



> Hey, Dr Midnight, I was wondering... do you have the character stat blocks available anywhere? I would be interested in seeing them.




The only character I have the stats for right now is Jettok. 
http://www.rigaming.com/kotsq/jettok.htm
Sir Vek Mormont has a character sheet online somewhere.... Ahh, here it is: http://www.ucsunnydale.com/vek.jpg


----------



## Numion

I've said once before that your Storyhour is a good read. Now you're reaching 'excellent' status. I know you don't write these stories to compete with others, but still KotSQ is in the top three around here. 

That episode with the 'Deck was just great!

(I'll mention no names, but the two other top threads are updated.. um.. let's  say _infrequently_  at best   Hope I didn't give out too much )


----------



## Wee Jas

*History*

I need a better avatar.. lol  This is Sir Vek, Tenchi, Erasmus.. etc


----------



## Wee Jas

*History*

Prologue
The woman screamed, "How could you do this?! He's your
only son for Pelor's sake!". All color drained from
his face as he fumbled for the words to explain to her
that their baby was gone, "She.. she won't be
satisfied. I did it for the land, darling. I did it
for the land."

The Story

The boy never knew what it was like to be a
mischievous child.  At birth he was given to the
priests of the death goddess Wee Jas.  His parents
hoped the god would except the sacrifice and end the
annual
death that befell their land.  Their ancestor Clegar
Mormont made a deal with Wee Jas centuries ago. He
exchanged his soul for wealth and power. Once he had
it, he rededicated his life to the service of
Heironeous. On his deathbed, Heironeous claimed
Mormont's soul as his own. Folklore tells that in a
fit of rage, Wee Jas forever cursed the gains of his
fortune- meaning the house itself. Once a year the
bell would toll, raising the dead for miles and miles
around. They would walk in search of flesh and eat
what they could find. Mormont himself would rise in
the crypt every year. His punishment is one day out of
every year trapped in his waking corpse.

Vek Mormont grew up only knowing servitude.  He spent
the majority of his hours in contemplation and in the
teachings of Wee Jas.  In his free time he studied for
the next days lessons.  When he started to excel at
the study of magic, the priests started to begin his
clerical training.  As his powers grew so did his
freedom.  He started to interact with adventurers who
came to the temple to bargain for the clerics
services.  Vek liked to listen to their tales of
adventure not knowing that his first was about to
begin.  

Zhadamuk, leader of the temple guardians, knew it was
time to for the young cleric to become a man. He
arranged for Vek to be the healer for a group of
adventurers he had hired to clear out some local
ruins.  Peasants from a nearby village had complained
to the temple of strange creatures killing their
livestock and retreating to the ruins. Zhadamuk had
heard of mystical weapon hidden there and he wanted
young priest to find it.  

Two weeks after he left, the battle-toughened Vek
returned with Talon, the glowing red longsword.  He
was the only member of the original eight to survive
the ruins.  Zhadamuk was pleased. He gave the sword to
Vek and explained to him that, although very powerful
monsters were resistant to magical weaponry, Talon
would always draw blood.  

He left the next day on a mission with a new group. 
By this time Vek's skills in magic had greatly grown.
He trained with the groups warrior in the use of Talon
and various other weapons.  With the help of his new
friends, Vek retrieved a magical holy symbol of Wee
Jas.  The amulet whispered the teachings of the death
god to him and guided him through perilous situations.


When Zhadamuk went to inform Vek of his next task he
found the cleric gone.  On his desk was a note that
read: 

_Zhadamuk,

    Our Queen sends me east to retrieve Void.  It is
in the treasure horde of the red dragon Droghmar.  The
dragon is still young and foolish. With her guidance,
I cannot fail.  Praise be to the Ruby Sorceress!

Vek_

  Zhadamuk was irritated that the promising young
cleric would throw his life away so carelessly.  Now
he would be forced to send troops to a red dragon's
lair to retrieve the artifacts Vek had already
gathered.  Those troops met a impressive looking
warrior in jet black platemail on their journey to
Droghmar's lair.  The warrior turned out to be Vek
returning with the beasts head.  The armor was Void.

   When Vek returned their was much celebration.  He
was the talk of the temple.  The next day Zhadamuk
dubbed him Sir Vek Mormont at a banquet in his honor. 
The day after that he was missing again.

   The amulet told him of a shield of great power that
once had been a worshiper of Wee Jas!  Lilith had been
a necromancer of great power but in her lust for
knowledge she grew to love chaos and revoked Wee Jas
as her goddess.  When she died the death goddess
punished her by trapping her soul in a shield.

Epilogue

"My Queen, I retrieved Lilith from Ravak. The lich did
not want to part with her. I took his unlife from
him."

_You have done well my dark champion._

"I have completed all the tests you have put before
me. Will the curse now be lifted?"

_The Mormont house has been destroyed and Clegar
himself has been slain. The curse ended some time ago.
You are a free man now._

"Serving you is freedom my Queen."

_My beloved knight... your greatest challenge lies
ahead!_


----------



## Grim

cool! very disturbingly evil, but still cool...


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The only character I have the stats for right now is Jettok.
> http://www.rigaming.com/kotsq/jettok.htm
> Sir Vek Mormont has a character sheet online somewhere.... Ahh, here it is: http://www.ucsunnydale.com/vek.jpg *






Interesting.  Vek certainly is powerful, especially with that shield.  A minor correction, by the way...  Jetokks War Axe crit range should be at 17-20x3, not 18-20x3.  Thanks for posting those links.


----------



## Ziona

*Kat's History*

The Ohanna Family was known as a kind and warmhearted
family. Simon and Kimber Ohanna had two daughters,
Kyla and Katya, who were raised in the light and
belief in Pelor, although Pelor was not widespread in
the city of Verbobonc. 

Kyla, the eldest daughter, seemed far more serious and
interested in the beliefs and teachings of Pelor than
her sister Katya. Kyla could sit for hours by the fire
reading or writing journal entries. She was often seen
helping the elderly citizens in town or helping her
parents when needed. She was attentive and wise, and
made her parents proud. 

Such things were not exciting enough for Katya,
however. Katya was always restless as a child when it
came to lessons of religious affairs, Pelor or not.
She was intrigued more by action, not words. When Kyla
was in the forest reading or praying, Katya was
playing pranks on the neighborhood children, or being
scolded for slight-of-hand tricks in the marketplace.
Katya would rather spend her time being playful and
active, not quiet and boring like her sister. She
enjoyed learning defense tactics, or listening to
their father tell stories about his adventures as a
sorcerer before he met their mother and settled down. 
Kat wanted to hear about adventure, not servitude.

As they grew older, the girls developed more diverse
talents. Kyla found she was blessed by Pelor, and
studied the healing arts, while Kat, (whose nimble
fingers found work in a local locksmith shop),
excelled in the use of the rapier. Their parents were
quite pleased that Kyla had been so blessed.  They
only wished that Kat would develop more of a talent
than she had with a rapier and lockpicks.  Simon often
watched over his daughters with hopes that one of them
had been given the arcane abilities that ran through
his veins, but it seemed that neither would follow in
his footsteps.

Despite their differences, the girls remained close
until it was time to leave the home of their parents. 
Kyla left to pursue her studies as a cleric of Pelor,
and Katya left home in search of adventure.  For their
mother and Kyla, it was a tearful departure.  They
said their farewells through sad smiles and silent
sobs, while their father felt Kat’s excitement and
anxiousness for adventure.  The girls promised to
return within a year to see their parents and each
other, and to share all they had learned away from
home.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Kat Ohanna was nervous. 

Kat Ohanna was rarely nervous about anything, but she
was nervous today.  Today she was back home in
Verbobonc,  where she would see her parents and sister
again. She had not seen them in almost a year. She
heard that her sister, Kyla, had been on some serious
adventure, doing who-knows-what in the name of Pelor. 

Kat had been adventuring, as well, (and had the loot
to prove it).  Kat had been in an adventuring party
which was mostly made up of high ranking magic
users.  Kat was useful in such a group because of her
stealth and rapier skills.  Although she found the
company a bit boring at first, she became mesmerized
by the usefulness of their spells. She found herself
asking questions and listening attentively to the
sorcerers that surrounded her day-in and day-out for
months. She spoke of her father’s abilities and his
adventures, which peaked interest among the others in
her group.  

Sarkis, the  leader of the group, realized
that there was a chance that Kat’s father passed the
arcane gift to his daughter.  Determined to find out
if Kat could cast, Sarkis began talking to Kat about
the possibility that she, too, could become a
sorceress.  Kat admitted that, as a youth, she felt as
though she had some ability, but never gave it her
full attention.  She was more interested in her
swordplay and stealth, and felt she had no time for
concentrating on spells.

At this Sarkis laughed.  The magic, the spells, the
arcane ability was part of Katya, and she should take
full advantage of it!  Kat considered what Sarkis said
that day, and realized sorcery could certainly prove
useful in the sort of business she had created for
herself.  From that day forward, Kat focused her
attention on sorcery, and found it made her feel more
lively than ever before!  She found that her nimble
hands and fingers were useful for magic as well as the
locks she knew so well. (It seemed her sister, Kyla,
was not the only one who could weave a spell or
two!)

Now, with her adventure over, Kat was back home, ready
to surprise her family, (her father especially), with
the news of her spellcasting ability.  She looked down
and smiled.  Coiling himself at her ankles was her
feline friend, Lucky.  Lucky was a sleek ebony with
short hair and green eyes.  “Another surprise for the
family,” she thought as she headed up the road to the
house she was raised in.


----------



## Dartan

Testing the signatures that Xaltar made for me.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Finally got caught up Doc! Love the pictures and sig's!

If the party has second thoughts and wants to test their luck again, maybe they can go back to the Dealer and play the Deck again!

What if one attacks the Dealer?


----------



## Wee Jas

*Try again?*

Try Again?!  Do you think Wee Jas is looking out for her #1 fan?


----------



## Dr Midnight

*Elsewhere...*

Ok Ulmok, high priest of the regional sect of the Eye of Heironeous, sat in his chair and watched the armored man slowly consume the last fibers of doubt. The man's resolve was breaking. Beneath the burgundy cowl, Ok Ulmok's dark eyes glittered as they followed the armored man. 

"He's a good boy. He simply fell in with the wrong crowd."

Ulmok was ready with his response. "Indeed he did. Now, he is their senior member. Soon he will lead. Lead against us. Lead against Heironeous. Already, he and his group are fortifying their new base of operations- the accursed Temple of Elemental Evil. He is lost to you, Korgan."

Korgan looked sad and broken. His only son, lost. This was too much to bear. "I cannot believe my son would turn to darkness like this. He's-"

"Open your eyes, Korgan!" Ulmok shouted and stood from his gilded seat. "Millions of sons all over the Flanaess have turned to evil. They have given up the ways of truth and embraced magic, thievery, murder, gambling, and countless other depraved acts. They die every day in alleys, backstabbed by assassins. They die in the thousands, as followers of the fallen god Pelor before our swords. They reap what they sow, and they die."

He put a hand on Korgan's armored shoulder. "Very few of them, however, receive the kindness of being put to death by the hand of the man who brought them into the world. A kind, quick death. A respectful death. You could give this to your son."

Korgan turned his tearstained face up to Ulmok's cowled one. He breathed with his mouth open for a moment, swallowed, then breathed some more. "You are right. You've always been right. Since you came to guide us, you have never steered us wrongly. Bless you, Ok Ulmok."

Korgan began aggressively strapping his mace around his shoulders. Ulmok said "Head to the Temple with my associates. They will get you in. Once inside, find your son. Destroy him and see him judged."

"I will, Ok." Korgan put on his helmet. It was coal-black, as was all his armor. It had bat wings rising from the crest, and the face appeared to be that of a demon's. The black breastplate bore a flaming eye. Designs of spider webs and leering faces rose from the armor all over. Over each handplate was an inverted ziggurat. "Do I look like the champion of Heironeous?" he asked. 

"Yes," Ok Ulmok said. "The brightly polished armor reflects the torchlight brilliantly. The eagle's wings on your helmet mark you as a man of great righteousness. Your silver breastplate is embossed with the standard of Heironeous, and you look ready to reclaim the world from evil's claw. You look ready to smite even the black god Tharizdun himself."

Korgan nodded, saluted, and walked out. 

The high priest sat back in his seat. His hand reached beneath his hood and felt the scar on his cheek, where he'd been cut by Korgan's brat's sword. What a fitting revenge he'd made... sending the father against the son. If the father defeats the son, the son is dead and will trouble no one any longer. If the son defeats the father, he'll be consumed with guilt and shame. If he isn't consumed with guilt in killing his own father... well, then he very likely was evil, the whole time. This struck him as very, very funny. Hedrack laughed. He laughed and laughed and laughed.


----------



## Grim

Oh ho! Not fair Dr. M! Thats just not fair! You're going to make Dartan Cry! Thats not cool!!!
SOOOOOOO EVIL! I guess they don't call it the Temple of Elemental EVIL for nothing, huh...


----------



## Breakstone

Oh, man that's evil!


----------



## Ziona

Well, *THAT* is interesting!
Looks like we're in for it on Thursday!


----------



## DWARF

Hello?!!!  SUBDUAL damage!!!


----------



## Dr Midnight

DWARF said:
			
		

> *Hello?!!!  SUBDUAL damage!!! *




Well, as I see it, Dartan's player isn't the type to sacrifice 4 AB just to spare an NPC... even though it's his character's father. Still, killing his dad wouldn't really be out of character for Dartan, would it?

Every Thursday (sometimes Tuesdays during Buffy nights as well) I hear "Whaaat? So I punched one stupid bard and killed one stupid baker."

This isn't to say that Dartan's player is a powergamer- he just has odd motivations. "Dartan is not given to sentiment" is a line I wrote once, and it holds up as his best description.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

Question...  why is it Dartans father doesn't realize he's in black armor with evil designs on it?  All he has to do is look at his gauntlets....  is he under some sort of mind influencing spell or something?


----------



## DWARF

Yah think?  I found Doc Mid's clever crafting of that paragraph showed that these "Elemental Eye" sects are made by mind-infuencing spells.  Otherwise some would see the evil being done...


----------



## Dartan

Will see what happens but if Dartan has to take his dad's life for the good of the party and the destruction of the temple he'll cry about it after all is said and done...


----------



## Wee Jas

*bah*

No he wouldn't cry...  Dartan would say,  "Guys!  I had to kill him.. HE WAS EVILLLLLL!!!!!"


----------



## Richards

Okay, now this is kind of going beyond "tradition" and bordering on "obsession."  I read the latest exploits of the Knights over the weekend, and last night while I was trying to get to sleep I was suddenly struck with the thought that Lynyrd Skynyrd's song "Gimme Three Steps" would be the perfect vehicle for a song parody about Dartan's recent encounter with the Deck of Many Things.  So, without further ado, here's Dartan singing "Gimme Four Cards." 

I was out with my band
Smiting evil from the land
When we came across this place
With a skeleton guard
Sittin' shuffling cards
And he kind of had this grin on his face.
He said, "Hey there, Dartan
Aren't you tired of cartin'
All of your troubles around?
'Cause I got a deck here
And you need have no fear
There is power here to be found."

Well I gotta admit, I was tempted a bit
I was turnin' it around in my mind.
But my friends they all said
"Man, you're out of your head
And that's puttin' it kind."
They said, "Take a good look, Dartan
We're not foolin' or fartin',
It's a Deck of Many Things.
It'll bring you no good
And we wish that you would
Say you don't want what it brings."

Won't you give me four cards
Gimme four cards, mister,
Gimme four cards from the deck?
Gimme four cards
Gimme four cards, mister,
I'm feeling lucky so what the heck.

Well he flipped the first card
And I looked at it hard
It was a picture of the Moon.
And the skeleton said
That two wishes I had
But I'd have to use them both up soon.
Card Two was Death, well there went wish one,
Card Three a Knight to serve all my needs.
Card Four again was Death my old friend
I wished him away 'fore he could make me bleed.

Won't you give me four cards
Gimme four cards, mister,
Gimme four cards from the deck?
Gimme four cards
Gimme four cards, mister
Even though my friends want to wring my neck.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Richards, you rule. We should work together. I'll be the janitor, you be the monitor.


----------



## Dawn

And just what were you drinking Richards?  That was a great rewrite of the song.

Kat - where'd you get your picture?  Always nice to see another female redhead out smiting evil!


----------



## Xaltar

Kat's picture is a scan from the Battlechaser's comic.  So is Dartan's face and I am working on another for Menerous, but it's hard to find the time after updating my own storyhour.

Dr. Midnight really deserves some credit!  I've worked on my own for over an hour every night but Thursday's (Knights of the Silver Quill night) and I still can't keep up.

- Xaltar


----------



## Grim

Nice rewrite Richards... now all i have to do is write a song about meepo...


----------



## Grim

OK! I couldnt resist either:

Meepoium

Based on Nirvana's Lithium

I'm so happy because today 
I've found my friends ...
They're all dead
I'm so ugly, but that's okay, 'cause kobolds are...
Cyrax broke his cage...
Guardin' Dragons is everyday for all I care...
And I'm not scared
Got my worries in a daze... 
'Cause I'm Meepo - Oo, oo, oo, oo


I'm so lonely but that's okay my skin is red...
And I'm not sad
And just maybe I'm to blame for finding knights...
But I'm not sure
I'm so excited, I can't wait to run away...
But I don't care
I've got horns but that's okay...
'Cause I'm Meepo- Oo oo oo oo

I like it - I'm Kobold King
I miss you - I'm gonna Sing
I love you - I'll run away now
I kill you - I'll run away now


----------



## Ziona

Dawn said:
			
		

> *
> Kat - where'd you get your picture?  Always nice to see another female redhead out smiting evil! *




As Xaltar said, the pic I used for Kat is from the Battle Chasers comic.  The pic was originally a thief named Red Monika, and her hair was a different color (pink or magenta, i believe), but, with Xaltar's help, I was able to make her look a bit more like the Katya Ohanna that I envision!  


ps. another red-headed-evil-smiting-comic-chick i enjoy reading about would be Angela from the Spawn comics...
(or at least until issue #100...   )


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Spawn sucks, but Kat rules !!!


----------



## Kestrel

Kat is a hottie!  How does Vek, Menerous, and Dartan stand it?


----------



## Wee Jas

I already have a lady.  The Crimson Lady.  Although Kat is very beautiful she pales in comparison to Wee Jas.


----------



## Rel

I gotta ask, Wee Jas, where can I find those spiffy character sheets you use.  Those are neat!


----------



## Wee Jas

Well.. I took a screen capture from diterrilizzi's Harvey Masher PDF Character Sheet.  Photoshoped it around.. alot (removing all of Harveys Pics and stats)


----------



## Ziona

Kestrel said:
			
		

> *Kat is a hottie!  How does Vek, Menerous, and Dartan stand it?
> *




LOL!  

Well, Kat is on the shady side, so Menerous probably thinks of someone like Angelique as his ideal girl, not Katya.

Sir Vek is enthralled by his goddess, therefore other women _pale in comparison_, as he said.

Dartan...well, he's Dartan.  All he really cares about is smashing things and a good fight, so where do women fit in?

And remember, Kat may be a "hottie" but she's dangerous!  She'll pick your pocket and leave you penniless while you're fawning over her beauty.


----------



## DWARF

Hey Vek, that pic on your character sheet is the bad guy from Lodoss War, right?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*Hey DWARF*

Where is your old pic? It was ALOT better... 

*BTW: Tonight they are playing again !!! Do you know what this means? New goodies soon !!!* 
I feel like a kid again on Halloween, except this is once a week !


----------



## Wee Jas

Ashram is my hero.   2 pts for Dwarf.


----------



## Kestrel

Ziona said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And remember, Kat may be a "hottie" but she's dangerous!  She'll pick your pocket and leave you penniless while you're fawning over her beauty.   *




Money well spent in my opinion!


----------



## Breakstone

Wowsers. Everytime I check back here there are more pages!

Game night tonight.

Check in and tell us how it's going!


----------



## DWARF

*Neverwinter Night*

My standard one is too big, so I just picked this until I have time to modify the old one (big few weeks at the University...)

..... Like that!


----------



## Hammerhead

*The Hammerhead*

Those character sheets are pretty cool, but impractical. Not enough room for stuff.

My prediction is that Kyla will die in the next couple of sessions. No concrete reason, just a feeling. Say, when's that update?


----------



## Ziona

death!
DEATH!
*DEATH!* 

oh the horror, the horror...


----------



## Wee Jas

You called Kat? .. OH you didn't mean me?  Well.. keep it up.. I like your attitude!

How many character deaths tonight?


----------



## Dr Midnight

*Session 32
Earthday, 27th of Suns'ebb
THE JAWS OF FATE*

"No," Vek said. The others turned to look at him. "I have something to do, before we open that door." He turned and walked downstairs. 

Jettok sneered. "Odd one, ain't he?" They followed Vek down, not wanting to split up. 

As Vek walked, his mind turned. He'd just watched a very powerful boon bestowed upon one of his own. Death and magic were the focus of Vek's religion, and both were to be respected with humility and reverence. Jettok's drawing from the Deck of Many Things had resulted in a gracious use of the power of magic. Katya's mind was saved by Jettok's wish- a wish culled from the Deck. As she recovered, a decision was made in Vek's mind. 

The Deck of Many Things was a very powerful marriage of two forces- death and magic. Might not he, one of Wee Jas' chosen champions, be smiled upon? If he was fortunate, he could gain something, anything- that might keep the group alive through one more obstacle. He now deemed it a worthy risk.

"Sir Vek Mormont," the skeleton whispered through its dusty jaw. "I knew you'd be back. You required only to be shown the power." 

"Give me two cards," Vek said as he approached. 

"Cut the Deck." He did. 

He drew his first card. 

_The Fates_

The skeleton looked up at him. "You may avoid any situation you choose... once. You can use this to stop something from happening or reverse a past occurrence. The reversal is only for you. Your friends may have to endure whatever it is you're escaping."

"They _may_ have to endure it? What decides if they do or don't?"

"You do. Clever useage can result in great things. Foolish useage can perhaps change nothing. Draw your next card."

_Comet_

The skeleton laughed. "Well, you and Menerous seem to be in a competition. You travel in one party, yet only one of you can have a hope of defeating the next creature or creatures you run across, yes? Oh, I love it when two positives cancel each other out."

"What if we split up and went separate ways?" Vek asked. 

The skeleton reeled with joy. "Oh, I'd love that. Split the party up, yes... very nice."

Vek sighed. "So- If I win a battle with the next creature I combat, I gain great power?"

"Yes."

"Good." With one smooth motion, Vek drew Talon from its scabbard and swung it down through the skeleton's head. The skull exploded into dust, and the robe collapsed to the floor, filled with swirling fragments of decrepit bone. The group stood watching, not sure if they should be horrified or gladdened. Vek slid his sword back into its place on his belt, and looked at his hands. "I don't feel any different."

_That, Vek Mormont, is because you did not defeat me as a hostile opponent_, the skeleton's voice hissed in his head. It laughed. _You merely cut down a card dealer. Now, accept Tharizdun's embrace, and know in your heart that you are unworthy of his gifts. _

The candles blew out behind the altar. The hallway darkened and a thin, keening wind howled, though there were no windows. Shadowlike hands stole along the ground and clutched at Vek. He shut his eyes and yelled in agony as the shadows attempted to take away a small piece of him. The wind howled and his black hair whipped about his head. "I... am a champion... of Wee Jas," he growled. "...and I... will NOT... be CURSED!" The shadow flew from him as he triumphed by force of will. 

He stood, trembling. He picked up an ivory box laid at the floor behind the table and scooped the cards into them. He sealed the box and slid the artifact into his belongings. 

"I'm sorry for the delay," he said to the others breathlessly. "We can go onward now."

_More to come...
_


----------



## Breakstone

Woah...

cool...


----------



## Grim

I wanna be a champion now! thats just cool! Veks my new favorite character! Just because he's so EVIL... sort of...

Technically, because of the "one step" rule, you can have a palidin of Wee Jas, because even thought the palidin is lawful good, Wee Jas is Neutral Good, only one "step" away on the good/evil spectrum... just making a note...

but Vek is only a cleric... its ok though... hes still COOL!


----------



## DWARF

Grim said:
			
		

> *Technically, because of the "one step" rule, you can have a palidin of Wee Jas, because even thought the palidin is lawful good, Wee Jas is Neutral Good, only one "step" away on the good/evil spectrum... just making a note...
> *




Isn't Wee Jas Lawful Neutral?


----------



## Metus

More please!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*So, you like songs, eh ???*

Let me make a small contribution of my own...  (based on Easy by Faith No More)

_Hedrack stopped laughing. For the first time in years he had been happy. At this very moment, he felt really easy, but also very evil. A song, he could not remember where he had first heard it, popped into his mind. He changed the first part of the lyrics to the scene that had just passed. Hedrack started singing:_

*Know it sounds funny but I it’s just so grand, my plan
Boy, I’m leaving you to your dad
Having the paladin by his father slain
I see you face down in a blood pool

Yeah, huh

‘Cause I’m evil, oh, oh, oh, oh,
I’m evil like Dr. Midnight, yeah
‘Cause I’m evil, oh, oh, oh, oh,
I’m evil like Dr. Midnight

I want to free Tha-rizdun,
I want to send everybody good into their doom
I want him to be free, just free,
Uh, baby,

Ughh

//lute solo  

‘Cause I’m evil, oh, oh, oh, oh,
I’m evil like Dr. Midnight, yeah
‘Cause I’m evil, oh, oh, oh, oh,
I’m evil like Dr. Midnight

*
-----------------------------------------------

Enjoy


----------



## Roland

*??*

Put the hat of RulesLawyer....
But, before...Hey, Doc you're great! But..

Doc, have you been fair with Vek (my new hero, excuse me Dartan)? 
Dmg says expressely the next hostile creature/s encountered.
In the log the skeleton (you, Doc) told him the next creature, (not hostile, only the next creature) so Vek's actions were good-minded. You say "that"... he did "that".
After that the "voice" hissed him the next hostile creature. hummmmmm... not fair?
Now give him another level!  . Please? 
Oh, well.. he lost the fates possibility, but he gains a new shiny deck.  
Go, Vek!! Go Silver Quill! Kill Hedrack!! Oh.. and more!!
PS: Ziona, you mean 3 deaths  ?


----------



## Wee Jas

Thanks for the votes of encouragement guys!  Wee Jas is Lawful Neutral just like her most humble servant, Vek Mormont.  That means yes you could be a LG follower or a LE follower.  I'm not evil.. I was just tired of that skeleton flapping his jaws at the party... its not like he was a common baker or something


----------



## Dr Midnight

*Re: ??*

Hey, cool, Neverwinter Knight. I don't think that song is originally by Faith No More, though, is it?
---
Well, if we must get technical, the skeleton wasn't the next creature they encountered, either.



			
				Roland said:
			
		

> *PS: Ziona, you mean 3 deaths  ? *




No, she means:
death! 
DEATH! 
*DEATH! *

As in "Dear god, look at the carnage laying around! Bodies strewn everywhere... Oh, no, not me too... I'm too young to -
" *spluck, *thud*

That's right.


----------



## Old One

What will the body count be?  Inquiring minds want to know!

How many of our new friends will soon be old friends in Dr. Midnight's *Meatgrinder*?!?

I can't wait to find out...

Old One


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Dr. Midnight, you are correct. But I like the Faith No More version much better than the Lionell Richie (?spelling?) original !

And as for the skeleton: it was not hostile !!! Basta.com! Still, very cool reaction, Vek. And now you have an artifact !!! COOL !!!


*Go up, Vek, up. Don't take on the half-dragon dinosaurs !!!*


---------------


*BTW, I will have my party meet Dr. Midnight in my campaign !!!* I am currently playing the original ToEE (takes alot of time to convert that)... Can I have a look at your stats, doc?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Old One said:
			
		

> *What will the body count be?  Inquiring minds want to know!
> *




The body count will be... 

...high. 

How high? 

One member of the group dies twice.

Neverwinter- I need an address to send that to.


----------



## Dawn

Come on Kat!  You have to live.  We redheads only make up 5% of the population anyway.  Can't stand to lose another evil-smiting redhead!


----------



## Urbanmech

Dr. Midnight and Co. great game!  You have convinced me to add some fate points to my RttToEE game to hopefully combat the total meatgrinder effect.  It has already saved one PC from petrification and they just finished the Moathouse.  

Keep up the good work the death and destruction are great.


----------



## Dartan

That was the most death i've ever seen in one game session.....


----------



## Wee Jas

Ah.. I souldn't play with your minds.


----------



## Grim

DWARF said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Isn't Wee Jas Lawful Neutral? *



Yes she is...

OOOPS! well, i had good intentions, and the one step rule still works...


----------



## Dr Midnight

Back upstairs, Menerous attempted to open the door on the left. It opened easily. A vertical wall of calm, murky water stood before him. They couldn't see more than two feet into its depth. Menerous passed his sword through it, and it rippled like water. It just stayed upright. "I'd rather not deal with that right now," he said. "What's beyond the other door?" He opened the door on the right.

Behind the door was a woman with a mad expression on her face. "I am." she croaked. Menerous drew his sword and tried to run into the room as she readied a spell. He was blocked by the _forbiddance_ cast on the doorway. He barely had time to acknowledge it. The woman cast her spell, and Menerous flinched. His eyes fell back into his head, his mouth opened, and his skin turned gray. His knees buckled. His empty armor fell clattering upon the cobbles as ash drifted down. 

"NO!!!" Dartan screamed in shock. Vek dashed towards the room and slipped past the magical barrier. He ran straight up to her and delicately placed his finger between her bloodshot eyes. 

"Wee Jas grants you the gift of death."

The woman's breath caught in her throat. Her eyes fluttered. Her pulse stopped. She fell to the floor, dead. Vek turned and moved back to Menerous. He was destroyed- his body was ash. "There is nothing I can do for him," Kyla said sadly. 

Dartan kneeled next to Menerous' armor. He had no friends left in the world. This man had been the only friend he'd had for a substantial amount of time. He had outlived everyone in the party. The Knights of the Silver Quill now consisted of Dartan and members who'd been with the group for less than a week. 

Kyla began to scoop his ashes into a pile to be collected. "Don't touch him," Dartan snapped. He took the sack from Menerous' belt- the one that contained Myramus' ashes. He gently added Menerous' ashes to the bag. "They would want to be together." Everyone watched, and no one found the scene especially touching. None of them had known Dartan long enough to know that sentiment and respect for the dead were not among his traits. 

He tied the bag shut and hung it from his own belt. The fallen paladin stood and said "Let's move on."

"Upstairs?" Jettok asked. 

"Into the next room, where that whipping sound is coming from." The others strained their ears and were surprised to hear it- the sound of someone being flogged, repeatedly. Mild grunts accompanied each strike.

Dartan signaled to Vek, Katya and Kyla to move through the dry room and position themselves by the doors. Dartan and Jettok stepped into the room of water. Jet's beard floated around him as he walked through the room. The room was cold and the water extremely murky. Luckily, there was nothing waiting for him in the gloom. He found a door. Dartan's instincts were correct- the two rooms led to the remaining room, where the whipping was coming from. Jettok opened the door and jumped out of the water with a splash, axe in hand. Vek heard the noise and opened his door as well. The party stood disgusted at what they were seeing. 

A shirtless man, roughly fifty years old, was kneeling on the floor. His wild gray hair stuck out in all directions. He had a filthy beard, through which he drooled without care. His eyes were mad with sickness. In his right hand he held a cat-o-nine-tails, which he was repeatedly slashing across his own bloodstreaked back. The ends of the whip's tails were fastened with fish hooks. The hooks caught under the skin and made a barely audible noise as they ripped free. His emaciated frame trembled with pleasure. Katya covered her mouth, fearing she might be sick. The man turned to them, grinning. "More... more unbelievers! Come inside and know how it hurts to be hated!"

_More to come..._


----------



## Zelda Themelin

I just wanted to tell I love this story.
I also keep on checking your page for updates of any kind.

I wish my DM had ability to write down our adventures.


----------



## Breakstone

(shudders)

Audible ripping sounds...

gew...

Poor Menerous!


----------



## Broccli_Head

I echo the sentiment about Menorus. Gotta hate it when PCs die..._snap_ just like that!


----------



## Hammerhead

*Menerous's Death*

Prediction: Vek uses his "Comet" to bring Menerous back to life. In a HUGE battle, Menerous and Kyla die, and maybe another character too.


----------



## Victim

*Re: Menerous's Death*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Prediction: Vek uses his "Comet" to bring Menerous back to life. In a HUGE battle, Menerous and Kyla die, and maybe another character too. *




Matt, is that you?

If it is, I'd like to point out that you're a moron.  Fates allows him to avoid a situation, Comet allows him to level after defeating the next creature.  Considering his Death Touch allowed him to essentially solo the witch, I think the Comet may have already activated- unless Vek uses the Fates to prevent Menerous's death.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

Menerous is dead, and the Comet card can't bring him back.  The Comet cards only power is to give you a bonus level, basically.  When you get that card, the next enemy you fight you will have to fight alone, and if you win, you go up one level and your experience is set to the midpoint to the next level. 


Dr Midnight... update, and update with the rest of the session in full!  I can't take any more of this "More to come".


----------



## Hammerhead

*whine, whine, whine*

I meant "Fate," you arrogant baboon! Geez, what a tough crowd... Mess up with one little thing, and some punk college kid jumps all over you...


----------



## Dr Midnight

MasterOfHeaven said:
			
		

> *Dr Midnight... update, and update with the rest of the session in full!  I can't take any more of this "More to come".   *




Well, you people broke my heart today... sniffle... posted the latest chapter and it didn't get a response for two hours. You bastards!

So, I went and saw two movies with Menerous, Katya and Vek. I'll post some update-love tomorrow. 

Are you sure you want to hurry up to get to the horrors to come?


----------



## Wee Jas

> Considering his Death Touch allowed him to essentially solo the witch, I think the Comet may have already activated




Yep,  I cast Slay Living on the witch.  Ding!  Lvl up!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## Breakstone

Ooh! What movies did you see?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, you people broke my heart today... sniffle... posted the latest chapter and it didn't get a response for two hours. You bastards!
> 
> So, I went and saw two movies with Menerous, Katya and Vek. I'll post some update-love tomorrow.
> 
> Are you sure you want to hurry up to get to the horrors to come?  *




Sorry Doc,

I read it soon after you posted it. In my opinion your readers were too much in awe of the story to be able to post !!! (At least that's a good excuse, don't you think  ?)

Anyway, I also read the *lost paragraph* of the combat on your rigaming website. See, I'm checking, I'm checking...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*Re: whine, whine, whine*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *I meant "Fate," you arrogant baboon! Geez, what a tough crowd... Mess up with one little thing, and some punk college kid jumps all over you... *




[sarcasm]
Well, roleplaying is not fun, it's to be taken very seriously! Seeing you make this serious mistake actually disqualifies you from reading this story hour and the administrators of this forum will be contacted on that regard.
[/sarcasm]

PS: If you don't get it, you don't get it.
PS2: Easy wise-guys, we all knew what Hammerhead meant.


----------



## Ziona

Settle down, guys. I'm sure once Doc awakens from his slumber he will post the rest of the story. (he has until 6pm...then xaltar's campaign starts...)

BTW, we saw The Count of Monte Cristo last night, (and then Doc & Vek went to see Brotherhood of the Wolf).  The Count was great!  I encourage you all to see it!

Until next time, True Believers...


----------



## Xaltar

I'm not sure that Menerous would want to return to the land of the living without his brother... But I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Dr Midnight

They attacked. The man pulled out a rod and pointed it at Dartan. The rod had six serpentine, twisting appendages, all of which animated and writhed towards him, lashing and whipping. The others gathered around the man, cutting and hacking. The fevered man seemed to enjoy every blow he took. In the end, he enjoyed it too much, and the distraction cost him his life. He died at the group's feet with a smile on his face. 

"What's this?" Katya asked. They looked to find her over by the man's cluttered desk, rifling through a huge stack of yellowed parchment. She picked up a particularly interesting page and read aloud. 

_It has taken some time, but the Fire Node is completely cleared out. Now we begin searching for the elemental power gem somewhere inside, and when we find it, we place it within the Orb of Oblivion. I have sent The Second to oversee operations in the Temple. As an aboleth, he can better control the workers than The Third or I could. Hopefully, we'll be able to clear out the other nodes in no time, so we can summon the princes of the Evil Elements. The princes are:
Air: Yan-C-Bin
Water: Olhydra
Earth: Ogremoch
Fire: Imix
Imix is already present in his node, and awaits the opportunity to free Tharizdun with the others. _

Most of the other pages were scrawlings of perverse stories and illustrations, involving torture, masochism, and drugs. Katya dropped them on the table. She brushed her palms together, as if to wash her hands and clear her mental palate. "All right! Where to now? The stairs?"

"I'm afraid not," Dartan said. He was looking up at the top of the stairs. A heavy iron door was closed over the entrance to the final level of the tower, and guarded with a monstrous lock. Katya did her worst to pick the lock, but nothing happened. "So- what now?"

"Well, do we really need to go up there?" Kyla asked. "We know to head to the Temple of Elemental Evil- that's where we're needed. Whatever's up there is just one more unnecessary opportunity to get us all killed." Everyone saw the wisdom in this, and prepared to leave the Inner Fane- and the Temple of All-Consumption- behind them. They walked down the stairs. They would never know how true Kyla's words would ring true, should they have reached the top level of the tower. 

They descended the stairs, leaving behind them the challenges of the tower. The levels of the Inner Fane drifted up beyond them. Katya hummed a tune to herself. Dartan adjusted the straps on his armor. Jettok took strong pulls from a flask on his hip. Kyla held her symbol of Pelor in hand. They reached the second level and walked to the top of the stairway leading down. Vek felt an odd, implacable sense of deja vu. He dismissed it. 

They walked down the stairs. Halfway down, the tyrannosaurs saw them and roared, attacking. "Damn, forgot about them," Dartan said. He pulled his sword. "Well, let's get to it. They stand between us and the door. Attack!" His words had the ring of leadership. The shouted words were still echoing from the walls when the blue half-dragon's head lowered and slammed its jaws around him. Grunting in pain, he was lifted up as the half-dragon tilted its head back- and swallowed him. 

The group sat in stunned silence for half of a second, and then sprang into action. Spells were cast, swords were drawn. Toddek screamed vengeance for the loss of Dartan, then rushed forward with his meager sword. The immense half-dragons stood twenty-five feet tall. The blue one waded among them, looking to choose a fish from the school. Its eyes settled on Vek, and its head snatched forward. With a metal runching sound, Vek was borne upwards and then down the half-dragon's throat. Blood flowed from between its teeth. Contented, the half-dragon turned and walked away, even as Kyla, Katya and Jettok did their worst against it. 

The black half-dragon approached, ready for its turn at the feed-trough. Kyla slashed it across the snout with her sickle, crying an oath to Pelor. The black grabbed her arm with its teeth and flicked its head. The woman flew across the tower's width to slam into the iron wall. She slumped to the floor, badly injured. 

Meanwhile, the blue was having some difficulty ingesting its meal. It roared and gnashed its teeth helplessly. A long steel blade ripped through its belly from the inside, then made a long cut. Dartan feebly crawled from the creature's gut. He barely managed to stand. He was half-digested. 

The black bit Katya in half. It swallowed her. Jettok screamed with fury and ran forward, hacking and slashing at the half-dragon's knees. It ate him too, with no trouble at all. 

The blue turned to Dartan with a slashing claw and knocked him against the wall, ripped wide open. He fell to the ground and bled in silence. Kyla, bellowing justice for her sister's death, ran back into the fray. She died very heroically. The blue half-dragon screeched a keening wail. Its scaled skin turned pale and dry. Its eyes turned milk-white in its head. It toppled over, dead before it struck the ground. From its stomach-wound crawled Vek, dripping with acid and blood- but alive. He held his shield, Lillith, in his hand. The fanglike protrusions on the shield had sucked the blue's life from its insides. 

Vek looked around. Toddek stood alone, trying desperately to hold the black half-dragon off. He yelled "Sir Vek, help me! I don't think I can-" he said no more as he was ripped into shreds by the creature's foot-long serrated teeth. Vek was alone. He stood, unbelieving, as the black half-dragon lazily stomped up to him. It regarded him cruelly from twenty-five feet up. 

"I... I know what I want to reverse," Vek whispered as he stared up. The black's head rushed down at him, jaws open, teeth glinting. Something happened.

They descended the stairs, leaving behind them the challenges of the tower. The levels of the Inner Fane drifted up beyond them. Katya hummed a tune to herself. Dartan adjusted the straps on his armor. Jettok took strong pulls from a flask on his hip. Kyla held her symbol of Pelor in hand. They reached the second level and walked to the top of the stairway leading down. Vek felt an odd, implacable sense of deja vu. He gasped and put his hand on Dartan's shoulder, holding him back. 

*"Wait!"* 


_More to come..._


----------



## Hammerhead

*Ouch!*

Well, I was right! Kyla did die. But then again, so did Kayla, Dartan, Toddek, and just about everyone else.

That was brutal! I hope the group puts every buff spell up possible to fight those 189hp mostrosities. I'm disappointed though...where are the cones of lightning?

How many were there? And is there any chance that a player could start a Rogue's Gallery; I'm interested in what spells Katya has.


----------



## Wee Jas

Next: Round 2!

..and I think my debt to Dartan is repayed.. lol.


----------



## Breakstone

Oh... dude...

That was freakin awesome...

...

...

What happened???


----------



## Breakstone

Oh, wait! I get it!

Vek used his Fate card to avoid the situation!

Say, Doc, did you play out the entire battle?


----------



## Grim

mmm... time travel... soooo good...


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

Cool.  Man those Dragon-Dinosaurs are tough.


----------



## thatdarncat

Hey doc, the adventure you used for the first session, the Gauntlet?

Who publishes that?


----------



## Breakstone

I can answer that question for you!

Gorgoldand's Gauntlet is an adventure that came with the Dragon Annual magazine last year. It also came in a handy little CD that came with a Dragon (and a Dungeon) a while back.


----------



## thatdarncat

Oh, cool, so I just need to find where I put my CD. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hammerhead

*S-WORDS*

I have a question? Who uses the nifty air sword now?


----------



## Aris

I need more KotSQ Vek and Dartan are the coolest PCs ever 
Any way lost my cd. Can someone send a non-pdf file to Aris_Sword@yahoo.com

This and LotR are the greatest storys of all time.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*Re: S-WORDS*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *I have a question? Who uses the nifty air sword now? *




Didn't they sell it to Kat and Kyla's father ???


----------



## Dr Midnight

Dartan stopped. "What's the problem?" 

"Remember the Fate card I drew? I just used it."

The others looked confused. Dartan said "No you didn't."

"Yes, I did. All of you were just killed downstairs. I was about to die as well. I used my card's gift to come back here and stop you- so that we can prepare for a battle we're far outmatched for."

"Impossible! How..."

"Yes, Dartan, you too can die. We all can... and we almost did. Wee Jas has deemed us worthy of one more chance. We must use it. We must prepare." 

They camped in the second level that night, sharpening their weapons and talking tactics. Vek went over every detail he could remember about the battle, and what weaknesses the half-dragons had that had been revealed. He made certain that everyone had an easily accessible, small slashing weapon on their person, for cutting out of the beasts' bellies. They bed down for the night. 

Toddek, Dartan's personal bodyguard, leaned up on one elbow and said "Sir Vek?" 

"Yes?"

"Did... Did I die well? Did I die defending Dartan?"

Vek thought for a moment. "Yes.. though Wee Jas took him before you, it could be said that you fought bravely, and well." Vek lay on his back with his hands laced together on his chest and closed his eyes. Toddek was saddened by the revelation and lay awake in his bedroll for hours. He hadn't saved Dartan. He'd failed. 

*Freeday, 28th of Suns'ebb*

The group woke to the sounds of a deep growl. They found Vek standing fully armored amidst a group of four immense white lions. The lions were as large as cows, and roughly fifteen feet long from nose to tailtip. "Beautiful, aren't they?" Vek asked, petting one. "They're celestial lions. I've called them to aid us in the coming battle."

Katya stood, approaching one nervously. It let her pet its mane. "They *are* beautiful. It's too bad not all of them are likely to live through the combat."

Vek smiled. "On the contrary, my dear! That's what they're here for. The blue dragon, yesterday, was full when it had eaten two of us. After that, it only fought in self-defense. These lions will be sent down first to fight them, then to feed them. With the half-dragons full of lion meat, they'll be much more sluggish and indifferent to us." He scratched one behind the ear. Katya stared at him, halfway between horrified and impressed. 

Dartan strapped his sword around his waist and flexxed his hands. "Enough talk. Remember the plan. Let's go." 

Vek sent the lions. Roaring, they ran down the stairs and leapt at the blue half-dragon. The blue turned its head towards them and opened its mouth. The first lion flew down its throat, its roar mingling into a deep swallowing noise. Just like that, the first lion was gone- but the blue was filled. Vek snickered to himself above at the almost comical scene. 

The group charged down the stairs. Katya stayed at the top, casting spells from out of reach. The fighters joined the lions and began hacking at the blue from different angles. The black began approaching, and the lions were sent to it while the party finished off the blue. A ball of flame appeared behind the dragons, engulfing them both. They roared. The blue fell dead. The black turned its head to see Katya a mere fifteen feet away and breathed a horrible, bright green line of acid at her. It washed over her with a sickening sizzling sound. 

Kyla, Dartan, Vek and Toddek joined the fray with the black. Two more lions were dead, and the other was badly damaged- but none were eaten. It seemed the black had no taste for fur. It lunged at Dartan. The jaws rushed forward.

"*NO!!!*" Toddek flung himself between Dartan and the half-dragon. It snatched him out of the air and lifted him up as he cut against it with his sword, frantically. The teeth sank into him, piercing him through in a dozen different places. He died and was swallowed. The heroic young man had sacrificed himself for Dartan- and in doing so, accomplished all he'd been conjured by the Deck of Many Things for. 

Vek and Dartan slammed the creature. Dartan plunged his sword in and out of the black half-dragon's bleeding body, and Vek repeatedly bashed his shield against its scales. Katya and the others had pulled back, far too badly wounded to continue. The thing was suffering- Vek's shield was sucking the life from it with every attack. It lowered its head to bite Vek in half, and then made a guttural choking noise. It fell, rolling its length out on the ground. Its head slammed into the stone. A cloud of dust arose around it. It was dead. 

"Can we get out of here now?" Dartan asked almost feebly. The group supported each other as they fled from the Inner Fane, from the Outer Fane, from the Crater Ridge Mines, and from the Temple of All-Consumption, for the last time. 

_*Next time: Pelor's champion, Elmo's plan, New Year's Eve* _


----------



## Breakstone

Woah... that was awesome...

Poor Toddeck, though...


----------



## Jettok

I would just like to add that I did quite abit of damage to that blue dragon. Also I probably saved the other party member lives by taking on the black dragon by myself then getting eaten and with Toddek filling up that dragon. I took a total of over 80 points of damage before I came bursting out of the black dragons side wielding nothing but a sharped grappling hook. Most of our party would have died if it had been them but I had another 40 hp to spare  , due to rage and my dwarven constitution. And I don't whine I grumble and complain!


----------



## Blood Jester

Doc!

I always read, but don't always post.  Just to let you know, awsome as ever!


----------



## Hammerhead

*WOW*

80 points of damage, and you cut your way out with a sharp grappling hook. And 40 hps left. Not bad for a 10th level character. Monte Cook is a mean, mean man.

The readers still miss the antics of Jamison, though.


----------



## Grim

mmm... so good... i really liked the Dino-Dragons.. that was just plain cool. And the scene where Vek comes back was cool too. Classic Time Travel problems.

(Quote)
"Remember the Fate card I drew? I just used it." 

The others looked confused. Dartan said "No you didn't." 
(/Quote)

I love it.


----------



## Victim

I think one reason why the others were ignorant of his Fates card was that he split from the party and then drew some cards.  They may have never known he'd drawn any.


----------



## Aris

*is Vek dead*

He did get bite in halF. Hope he didn't


----------



## Aris

*Cont.*



> It lowered its head to bite Vek in half, and then made a guttural choking noise.


----------



## Dr Midnight

I can see how that could be confusing. No, Vek's fine.


----------



## Wee Jas

Yeah one of those nasty dragons swallowed me whole but like my dwarven comrade Jettok said, "Who is eating who now? You dumb dragon!"  I fed it to my shield, Lillith.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Know what, Doc? You should play and post twice a week !!! 

Sad, though that all of the benefits of the deck of many things are gone, now... Poor Tordek.

Great story once again !!! BTW, what is in that top room anyway?


----------



## Dawn

Whoa!  Just finished reading both posts.  

Amazing battle!  Sometimes the risk of the Deck pays off.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *BTW, what is in that top room anyway? *




Well, since I can safely say the Knights will never get up there, I don't feel bad saying it- It's an altar to Tharizdun. The room would get Jamison killed in no time.

Characters make three saving throws JUST FOR LOOKING INSIDE THE ROOM FROM THE DOORWAY. It's a candy store for people who want to die in horrible ways.


----------



## Surfal

Whoa Doc, you might wanna retract that.  There's still an opportunity to go there, IIRC, after they go you-know-where.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Surfal said:
			
		

> *Whoa Doc, you might wanna retract that.  There's still an opportunity to go there, IIRC, after they go you-know-where. *




Not really. There's only one way in that door- the master key. Guess who killed a few PCs and ran off with that key in his inventory?

Besides, trust me- the room holds only death. If they knew what was in there, they wouldn't want to go.


----------



## Wee Jas

Death?!  Whoo hoo!!!  Let's go find her!!!!


----------



## Surfal

*Jamison and the key*

I did forget about Jamison and the key.  But come on, these guys, run away from a chance to die?  You must be kidding!


----------



## Hammerhead

*The clock ticks down...*

How close are the Knights of the Silver Quill to bringing the supreme beatdown to Tharizdun once and for all?

And now that both characters are dead, what did the "evil" apples end up doing? I've always wondered about that...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Yep Hammerhead, me too. Jamison's corruption was very interesting twist in story, though nasty for party.

Would Dr Midnight mind writing us something about those 'rotten apples' and their fate. Hey, they could make great villlains too, maybe some later adventure, if they survive through this one where ever they are. I also wonder what happened to poor Hannah. That "dark bride"-part made me wonder. Death has never stopped bad guys from holding onto their 'lovers'.

Mmh, if those ex-pc's stayed to die away somewhere in the temple, maybe the master key is to be found.


Latest adventure has been very exiting.

I wonder what sir Vek is going to do with his "Deck of Many Things". Not all have drawn yet, yes?

Please, more.


----------



## Conaill

*Re: The clock ticks down...*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *How close are the Knights of the Silver Quill to bringing the supreme beatdown to Tharizdun once and for all?*




My guess: about 10 more characters. Give or take a few.


----------



## Dr Midnight

My best guess is that we have about a month more to go before they're done with the Temple. This last session wasn't supposed to last as long as it did, otherwise we'd be moving swiftly along... but what fun is that?

The black apples gave you one permanent ability point in a random ability. If you were to eat someone else's (which almost happened), or eat two, there'd be dire consequences. 

The Ohanna sisters are the only PCs who have not yet drawn cards. I think Katya's going to snap any day now and grab one... It's not like the cards haven't been EXTREMELY beneficial so far.

Hey, golly gee-whillikers, who left this stupid link laying around here? http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&postid=20335#post20335
Someone could trip over that. Pity.


----------



## Xaltar

Hey Doc, a good number of votes for your storyhour!  Glad to see that people like to read about our adventures so much, even though my character was obliterated in the first encounter of the night.  

- Xaltar


----------



## Dr Midnight

Well, Xaltar, you and I both know that your next character is going to absolutely rock... and come this thursday evening, everyone will know. 

EVERYONE! 

Side note, happy birthday to Jettok/Jamison. We presented him with a cake (or, rather, Xaltar and Ziona did) at the last Unusual Heroes session. First thing he did was touch the delicious frosting symbol of Tharizdun in the center, and disappear in a cloud of black smoke. He's on some outer hell-plane right now, but at least in spirit he's still touching things he shouldn't.


----------



## Hammerhead

*a month away...*

I can't imagine living without the exploits of the Knights (sniff). My real concern is that you're supposed to end the Temple at 14th level right? And when the PCs are 10th, umm, ouch.

Wee-Jas, Sir Vek has inspired me to play my own quasi-paladin of Wee-Jas in my game. And just how much does Lilith cost? It seems very, very good.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Hammerhead, "a month left" only means a month more of RttToEE. After that, another module begins, and we carry gaily onward. Whatever will the next module be?? Hmm...

The RttToEE ends you at 14th level, but you'll probably level up from the last combat. Plus, Dartan's 12th level, and get this- Vek leveled up TWICE last session. Once from the card, and once from actual XPs. Since he essentially saved the entire party from death, he was entitled to a large chunk of XPs indeed... and he leveled up twice in one session. I do believe he's 12th now, like Dartan. That bastard.


----------



## enrious

I have a question about Dartan.

If he's a fallen paladin, does that mean he's multiclassed into another class and if so, which one?

Or has he simply lost all of the divine bonuses until/unless he atones?


----------



## Hammerhead

*Demon God's Fane*

I'm guessing it will be Demon God's Fane, also by Monte Cook. The WotC modules, while decent, are no RttToEE, and some of their higher level ones are a  bit lacking. Most non-WotC modules never take into account higher level abilities like Teleport or Disintegrate and quickly fall apart. 

However, another possibility is the independent hunting down of all the "Eyes," but I suspect that that will encompass the current quest against Elemental Evil.

Way to go, Sir Vek. 2 levels, wow!


----------



## Wee Jas

Energy Drain can be given to a shield or amor for a +2 rating, another +1 for the shield bonus brings the shield to +3.  My shield is small (so I can use that hand) and spiked (hence the fangs)...  I gave it a name and some history and everyone thinks it's the most dangerous item in the party.. lol...  Actually it was a fairly inexpensive item.

Personally I get alot of use out of my Phylactry of Faithfulness (all hail Wee Jas!) and I love my lens that let me see the status of my comrades and can let me see undead and unliving objects as what they really are.  I call that "Seeing shades of death".

What to do with the Deck of Many Things?  I doubt anyone else will draw.  I'm thinking of trying to sell them to the shopkeep (Kat's dad).  That way I might be able to earn the GP I need to become a lich and the deck would still be "In-game" if someone was crazy enough to draw from it.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

A lich?  Why would you want to become a lich?  You can't even level up anymore if you become a lich, as I recall.  Just keep leveling up and become a demigod or something.  

Enrious:  Dartan is a Fallen Paladin/Fighter multiclass.  Hopefully he'll regain his status as a Paladin soon.  I get the feeling he's going to need the bonus saves.


----------



## Breakstone

A lich??? In the immortal words of Inspector Gadget, "Wowsers Bowsers!"

Say, Xaltar, who did you play during the whole Dragonsaurus Rex encounter?


----------



## Wee Jas

Lich is a template.  So yes you can level up.  Sure I could get a bunch of cash and make some pretty crazy magical items but I'd rather spend money on a "death type" goal.  I want to aspire to be kind of the cool Lord Soth type in the party.   


Hammer, I'm glad I have inspired you to play a follower of the Crimson Lady!  Don't let those stereotypes fool you.. Your not evil.. just creepy! Remember, Always play with thier minds!


----------



## Dr Midnight

"Cool Lord Soth type"?

How about "trying a little too hard to be a goth anime anti-hero type"?


----------



## Wee Jas

> How about "trying a little too hard to be a goth anime anti-hero type"?




Just like real life!!

Besides it's better than "trying a little too hard to be a fearless swashbuckling Zorro type"!

"Touche!" 

Damn.. I'm dead now right?  Note to self: Don't argue with DM.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

You sure?  I thought once you become an Undead creature, of any type, you can no longer level up.  I'm almost completely certain that's the case with Vampires, and they are a template.  I don't have my books with me right now, though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

> I also wonder what happened to poor Hannah. That "dark bride"-part made me wonder.




As I recall, Hannah's body was found dead on the way down te mountain, as Jamison dropped it to escape Erasmus (who had turned on him). 
So, hopefully for Hannah, she is out of the game and won't return as some "dark bride".


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *Lich is a template.  So yes you can level up*




That's the funny thing about the third edition: It makes undead playable as PCs - they can gain XP. I have been asked by one of my players if she can play a vampire... (I don't think so!)

But you should really get Wee Jas' opinion on that. The way I see it, she is the goddess of death, not undeath. I dunno, the Dr. will decide... But then you will always have those pesky little paladin warparties after you. 

*Liches are EEEVVVILLL, after all.*


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As I recall, Hannah's body was found dead on the way down te mountain, as Jamison dropped it to escape Erasmus (who had turned on him).
> So, hopefully for Hannah, she is out of the game and won't return as some "dark bride". *




Mmh, good. I am not actually wishing anything bad happening to Hannah, I liked her.

But it would be nice to know what Jamison and Erasmus are doing and are they (or maybe the one who survives) still running into party someway.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *Besides it's better than "trying a little too hard to be a fearless swashbuckling Zorro type"!
> 
> "Touche!"
> *




At least my Zorro type has a defined personality, Erasmus-Tenchi-Vek!

Ooooooh... CHECK! 

Whatchoo got now?


----------



## Wee Jas

> At least my Zorro type has a defined personality




Yeah, Zorro's personality!

..oh, I'm sorry... you are waaayyy different.  I mean you slash a *M* with your rapier insted of a *Z*.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, Zorro's personality!
> 
> ..oh, I'm sorry... you are waaayyy different.  I mean you slash a M with your rapier insted of a Z. *




Nice try to deflect the jab, but it doesn't hold- I don't use Zorro's personality, and I certainly don't slash an M. 

So, Erasmus=Tenchi=Vek... defend or perish! Ha ha haaa.


----------



## Wee Jas

sure sure... see below banner


----------



## Dr Midnight

Heeee...
Well, I didn't say his FORM isn't modeled after Zorro. 
Ahem.


----------



## Metus

That's hilarious!  Good one, Wee Jas!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *sure sure... see below banner
> *




Good one, he, he, he 


*"Touché, Doc !"*


----------



## Grim

im sorry Wee Jas, but you have been

Shot.

Down.


----------



## DWARF

What will happen next?

Does NO ONE remember that background story about Dartan's father?  AND the new and evil Jamison and Erasmus!  I think there is PLENTY of material to level the characters before a final battle!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

*Was that all in the ToAC*

Well, I am still a little disappointed that there was no major battle in the Temple of All Comsumption. This crazy man with the cat-o'-nine-tails seemed pretty harmless from the combat description...

All the big bosses are gone? Too bad. I like the ToAC much better than the ToEE...

PS: I would have used a wish to make the vulcano erupt! That should be within the power of a wish.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Cat o' nine tails guy was a magic-user, surrounded, at close range. He really didn't have a chance.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Cat o' nine tails guy was a magic-user, surrounded, at close range. He really didn't have a chance. *




That's why magic-users should always have mooks. 

Imagine if in some of those fights the other denezins of the temple heard the going's-on and decided to come and join the fun.  Or add some hit point absorbers to the fray, just because.


----------



## Riekhan

Dr. Midnight, how come your Casters always attack alone while your fighter's always attack in groups? 

Oh and (excuse my ignoreance) what are the stats for the Lich template?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

YES !!! It's Thursday! 

May Pelor be with ya tonight, Dartan & co. I just have a feeling we are all going to be in for a surprise...

 BTW, which one of you will take on the dark god himself when he comes through the portal ???


----------



## Breakstone

Game night tonight!

Good luck!

Say, if you can, pop in and tell us how it's going!


----------



## Dr Midnight

*Session 33
Freeday, 28th of Suns'ebb
NEW YEAR'S EVE*

The battered Knights carried Toddek's broken body outside with them, after Dartan cut it from the creature's belly to give it a proper burial. They stood outside in the snow. They opened a hole in the ground and placed Toddek within it. They stood around the burial mound, not sure how to feel- Toddek was a magical construct... yet he was real. He was as genuine a person as any of them. 

Kyla walked from person to person, healing as necessary. She heard a noise behind them, in the woods at the edge of the clearing. She turned to see a woman dressed in a robe, wearing a broad hood. The hood was trimmed with a leafy vine. Kyla asked "Who goes there?" The others turned around, hands on their weapons. 

The woman in the forest motioned to something behind her and said "Go. Tell the others that I've found them." Behind her, a deer no one had spotted bolted from its position among the trees and leapt through the woods, gone from sight in a moment. The woman stepped forward and pulled her hood back, revealing long ash-brown hair knotted with flowers and leaves. "My name is Kella. I believe Dartan may remember me." 

Dartan only vaguely remembered the woman, but nodded. "Of course. You patrolled the boundaries of the Temple of Elemental Evil, didn't you? Why are you here?"

"We came looking for you." Behind her, a group walked from the forest. Among the group were Elmo, Burne, Rufus, Spugnoir, and Canoness Y'dey. Again, only Dartan recognized any of them- Elmo was captain of the guard in Hommlet, and had arrested Dartan for the murder of an evil elderly woman. 

Burne and Rufus were heroes who had helped topple the Temple a dozen years ago, Burne being the carmudgeonly old skeptic who'd rudely dismissed the warning signs of the Temple's recent reemergence. He was clear-headed and tough, but extremely just. 

Spugnoir had been rescued from the moathouse by the group- and promised 30% of all potions and items at his magic shop for life. Of course, with recent events being what they were, the chances of there being a magic shop standing above the ground in Hommlet were now very unlikely. 

Canoness Y'dey was the high priestess of St. Cuthbert in Hommlet. She'd been outcast, her temple burned as a testament to heresy. She and Dartan had almost come to blows over religious differences. It was especially odd seeing her here, Dartan noted, as she and Elmo never got along together. She had told the Knights once that Elmo still blamed her for the death of his brother Otis. Something dire must have placed the two together- of course, there was little that wasn't dire and horrible these days. The apocalypse loomed over the Flanaess, and over each and every living creature. 

Elmo walked forward and introduced himself and the others. He met the new Knights with interest. "We've come to find you so we can have a talk," he said. "We shouldn't do it here. Where were you headed?" 

"We need to go to Verbobonc," Katya said. 

"Fine, we can hold a meeting there, but... Hmm. That's three days away. Burne?"

Burne took a stylized bird-shaped stone token from his robe pocket and threw it to the ground. It became a splendid eagle- an eagle so large that it could easily accomodate every one of them. "We could never take our horses on that," Vek said. 

Kella spoke up. "Leave the horses with me. I'll be in the area, and can store them in a safe place." They handed the reins to her and she led the horses into the forest, to the south. 

They climbed aboard the eagle and were about to fly to Verbobonc when Elmo saw Jettok standing still on the ground, staring at the bird with grave misgivings. "I'm not gettin' on that thing," he grunted. Before Elmo could think up a suitable angle to begin convincing him that air travel was safe, the dwarf climbed aboard with trembling knees. Jettok was a stubborn old dwarf, but he knew as well as anyone else what was at risk if the group didn't pull together at every opportunity. "Damn... damn... damn..." The eagle spread its vast wings and pushed down at the ground. Oerth fell away beneath them, and they flew. Jettok clenched his eyes shut and grabbed two large handfuls of feather. "DAMN! DAMN! DAMN!..."

_more to come..._


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Keep story coming. 

Wonder what happens next?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight

Yes,

Burne finally got of his high horse... Don't like that greedy guy. By now the party's really a lot stronger than those characters!!! 

Go rock, Knights of the Silver Quill. And if Burne makes trouble, throw HIM out. 

Regards,


----------



## DWARF

Come on Doctor!  Let's keep that Vein of Silver Quill playing out all year!


----------



## MasterOfHeaven

I wouldn't be so sure that the party is more powerful than Burne and Rufus.  They are pretty tough.  Regardless, it looks like the party is going to get some (desperately needed) help at last.


----------



## Wee Jas

We are so tough.  We would destroy Burne and Rufus in 3 rounds..  That's it Doc.. make them Evil!!  

Heck, we will even fight fair.. Dartan and I vs. Burne and Rufus


----------



## Dawn

Burne and Rufus can provide cannon fodder.  And then with them out of the way, the Knights can become the rulers of Hommlet!


----------



## Crimson_Blade

After they die, strip them of their gear.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Sorry to anyone who's been waiting for updates, but I didn't have enough time at work today to write up a significant portion of the story to put up... and straight after work I'm driving to Massachussetts for the night. So- no new updates on the story until tomorrow, noon, at the earliest. 

The tease blurb:
*The party regroup with Elmo and several of the old heroes of Hommlet. They hold a meeting in Verbobonc, and are interrupted by an old enemy. The Knights flee Verbobonc and return to the Temple of Elemental Evil.* 

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Breakstone

He he he... I like the return of all the old NPC's...


----------



## Aris

*The return*

Its Jamison or or


----------



## Grim

Oh it better be Meepo! MEEEEEEEPOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## DWARF

Ack!  KotSQ fell off my page!
Time for a *BUMP*


----------



## Dr Midnight

Grim said:
			
		

> *Oh it better be Meepo! MEEEEEEEPOOOOOOOOO!!! *




Uh... what had better be Meepo?

I'm typing right now... should have a new chapter up soon. Sorry about the wait.


----------



## Aris

*Need to now more*

Please post. I love the story


----------



## Breakstone

gfbnkdsyfUeu

(Tsunami is suffering from post-KotSQ withdrawal syndrome)


----------



## Dr Midnight

The eagle landed safely outside Verbobonc, some four hours later. The group entered the city's well-guarded gates and stood in the bustling street. Decorations and banners hung between the buildings, and everywhere people were toasting each other and making merry. "What's going on?" Dartan asked. 

"You really have been campaigning for too long, sir Dartan... it's New Year's Eve. All of Greyhawk is celebrating tonight," Elmo said. 

Vek smiled his wan smile and asked "Why do you call him 'sir' Dartan?" 

"I was a 'sir', once..." Dartan looked drawn as his memories haunted him.

Katya seemed impressed. "You were once a paladin, Dartan?" He nodded. "What happened?"

The distressed fallen paladin obviously found the subject uncomfortable. Elmo quickly deflected the question by changing the topic. "At any rate," he said, "I use 'sir' as a show of respect- and Dartan has certainly earned mine." He told the newcomers of how he'd unjustly imprisoned the paladin for the murder of Telna. "...at any rate, his valor shone true as he won his freedom in trial by combat." He cleared his throat and changed the subject again. "Now, I assume you all have things to do here- so meet us at the Spell and Sword Inn in two hours." 

The Knights walked together towards Ohanna Steelworks, except for Dartan, who headed for the Inn early. Kyla and Katya were hugged by their delighted father, who hadn't expected to see them again so soon. "How are you? Tell me everything!" 

Katya broke off for the stairs. "Kyla will tell you, Dad- I've got first dibs on a nice hot bath!" She ran upstairs before Kyla could argue the point. 

The older Ohanna sister cursed and related to her father the recent goings-on in the Temple. She left out certain parts that might worry him, such as the fact that both sisters had died before time was repealed for Sir Vek. She didn't want him worrying needlessly. When she told her father that the group had acquired a Deck of Many Things, his eyebrows clenched and he exclaimed "Are you serious, Kyl?? A Deck? Those are dangerous, honey... Only one of those exists in this section of the Flanaess!"

"Two, actually," came a voice from the back room. Mr. Ohanna rolled his eyes and ignored it. 

"That reminds me, Kyla..." he took her aside and put on his best "daddy loves you" voice. Kyla knew what was coming. He was going to ask her for something. It was the same voice he always used when he asked her to take little Kat to the faire with her, or to make sure she picked up some groceries at the market. "I've been thinking. You know Rafflorn, my apprentice? Well, he's been practicing long and hard at his spells. He's really come a long way! It occurred to me the other day- 'hey', I said, 'why not let Rafflorn join Kat and Kyl's group?' He's bright, dedicated, and a great kid."

Kyla's face grew delicately uncertain with her nose scrunched up. Rafflorn was an okay person, but it wasn't her place to just allow people into the group. Besides, Raff was dreadfully inexperienced with real-life situations... and he had a crush on Katya that Kyla did not approve of. "I don't know, Dad..."

"Kyl, look." His face became grave. "The truth is, Rafflorn would give his life to defend Katya. He's devoted and capable. If you girls are conducting the most dangerous dungeon delve in this section of the Flanaess, I want you surrounded by as many friends as possible. One more traveling companion means one more person who might save you in a tough situation." 

He was right, she thought. They had all been saved by one person, recently. There wasn't any arguing with her father when he was being overprotective. She nodded and said "I'll bring it up with the group."

Her father grinned, whirled her around and faced the others. He beckoned to the boy in the next room. Rafflorn stepped out, looking puzzled. The youth had stern, handsome features. He was tall, thin, and black-haired. "Good news, everyone! This is Rafflorn. He's going to become your new partymate!" Kyla winced and tried to dodge the glares of the others. 

Rafflorn himself looked surprised. Before he could ask Mr. Ohanna to repeat that last sentence, Katya came down the stairs, toweling her beautiful wavy auburn hair dry. "What was that, Daddy?" she asked. "It sounded like you were announcing something." 

"Uh… Katya! Come, honey, there's wonderful news. Ahem." 

Kyla walked by Katya on her way upstairs to the bath. "You're going to LOVE this," she snickered as she passed. Kyla stopped at the top of the stairs to eavesdrop on what might become a very interesting conversation.

Katya's father looked nervous as he angled for the best way to tell his youngest daughter what he'd done. "Well, Kat… um… Hey!" he grabbed Rafflorn about the shoulders and pushed him forward. "Raff's going to be traveling with the group. Isn't that great? You'll have a friend in the party, as well as a sister!" 

Rafflorn did his best to avoid staring at her… but she was so beautiful. Her hair hung like pretty curtains around her face. Her freckled cheeks warmly glowed with rosy, ambient light. Her green eyes were bright and clever, catching light on little dagger-tips at their corners. Her lips curled upwards at the edges, always. Dimly Rafflorn became aware that he was once again staring at her, and she knew it. He hung his head, embarrassed. 

Katya showed neither approval nor scorn for the decision. She looked at her father, looked at Rafflorn, and nodded curtly. 

"Ahem." Jettok was standing behind the counter. Mr. Ohanna turned and could see only the dwarf from the beard up. "I would like some service," Jettok said politely. 

"Certainly, friend," Ohanna said. He walked over. "What can I do for you?"

"Well, I believe Kyla neglected to mention a brief episode in the Temple, wherein I restored Katya's sanity with a wish." He related that bit of the story, to Katya's chagrin. "A wish is no small thing, as you surely know. The point I'm getting to is that I would like to make a deal with you. I saved your daughter's mind from ruin… could you repay the favor and find me these items?" He held up a short list. Ohanna took the list and looked through it. 

_Belt of Giant Strength
Boots of Levitation_

"I can pay for them on my own," Jettok said, hefting the bag of gems he'd won drawing from the Deck and dropping it on the counter. "I would just like to make use of your connections in Verbobonc. You could find them faster than I could on my own." 

Ohanna folded the paper and put it in his pocket. "Sir, if what you say is true, it will be my pleasure. I shall have these before the night is through."

"Excellent," Jettok grinned. "Now let's go drink!"


----------



## Breakstone

Wahoo!

That's cool, Doc!

Hm... if I hadn't woken up so early this morning, I'd probably say more, but...

Wahoo!


----------



## Dr Midnight

The party gathered their things when Kyla came down from her bath. In the back room, Ohanna said goodbye to Rafflorn. “Keep an eye on my girls,” he said. “They’re so precious to me.” 

“You know I will, Mr. Ohanna.” 

Ohanna smiled fondly. “You’re like the son I never had. Hey, with some good luck, you may yet become my son after all, eh?” He winked, and Raff’s ears turned red. “Don’t worry kiddo. She’ll come around… you’ll see.” Apprentice and master farewell and parted.  

Walking outside, an odd metallic contraption fluttered out of the weapons shop and followed close to Rafflorn. “What in the world is that?” Vek asked. 

“That’s Surge, my familiar.” 

“How can it be a familiar? It looks like some kind of clockwork machine.”

“Yes, it’s a clockwork machine familiar.”

“Oh.” 

Surge was a small dragon-shaped construct, made of plate iron, rivets, crystal, and hundreds of hours of work. Its faceted gem eyes glowed orange. _Hello_, it spoke inside Vek’s head. The word was politely spoken and almost monotone.  Vek gave an uneasy greeting back to it and walked on. 

Rafflorn fed Surge a piece of charcoal. “My previous master, a gnome, taught me how to construct things like this. Surge can fly, speak, and even stun people like a real pseudodragon.”

Katya asked “How?” Raff pointed to the construct’s tail. It crackled with electricity. “I see. That’s very clever!” She petted Surge.

They arrived at the Spell and Sword Inn. On opening the door, they saw Dartan, leaning on a circular table to the rear of the tavern. He was surrounded by six or seven good-sized steins, all emptied. He reeled in his seat. “Damn!” Jettok said. “The human’s gotten a head start. I can’t let this go on!” He hustled off to the bar and paid for drinks for the entire tavern. All the drunks saluted him as he walked by. 

The Knights sat at Dartan’s table and looked at him. Jettok came by and slammed an armload full of steins down. “Drink up!” He tilted the first stein to his lips and didn’t put it down until it was empty. “Ahhh.”

“Katya! Good to see you!” A tall, slim, blond-haired man in light armor stood before them. He had an easy, handsome smile and attractive eyes. Rafflorn disliked him immediately. 

“I’m sorry, do I know you?” Katya asked. 

The man sat down. “Yes, we’ve met a time or two. I’d imagine you wouldn’t remember, you meet a lot of people in taverns, yes? Ha ha. You’re beautiful, as ever. Mmm, I believe you and I would be quite happy together, if only I could tame that firecat attitude of yours. With hair like that, you just scream to be taken. May I sit down?” Kat’s jaw hung open, shocked. Kyla couldn’t believe what she’d heard. 

Dartan, who was quite drunk, disliked the man immediately. “What do you want?” he asked. 

The man looked hurt. “Just to talk. You’re Dartan, right? You’re famous, at least in some regions. I heard a few days ago you’d been through Verbobonc and since then I’ve just been DYING to talk to you.” He spoke with a smooth, manipulative tone that put everyone on guard. “Sir Dartan, whatever happened to the group you used to travel with? Knights of the something something?” 

Katya said “We are the Knights of the Silver Quill.”

“Really? Dartan, whatever happened to Dekker?”

Dartan blinked. This man would have to be a follower from some time back to have known of Dekker’s exploits… the halfling buzzsaw had been dead since the 1st of Suns’ebb. The 1st of Suns’ebb? Had it really only been a month? The man continued. “Perhaps the name I’m thinking of was Melipp. Melipp, yes?” Melipp had been Dekker’s brother, but had never even traveled with the Knights. What was this man’s angle? Dartan couldn’t imagine. 

Dartan opened his mouth to say “I beg your pardon, but we would appreciate a bit of privacy.” What came out was “Go away before I punch you in the face.”

The man laughed and pleaded “At LEAST tell me what happened to the elf, Tenchi. I knew him. Owe him an old debt, I do.”

Jettok opened his mouth. “Who are you, and why are you asking us these questions?” Every Knight glared at the man, untrusting. 

The man stood up, sighing. “I don’t understand what’s causing this hostility. I can take a hint, and I’ll leave you alone. Good day.” He walked away as Elmo and company entered the tavern. 

“Friend of yours?” Elmo asked as he pulled out a chair to sit in. He noticed  Rafflorn and asked “Who is this?” 

“This is Rafflorn, new member.” Katya saw the look on Elmo’s face. “I’ve known him for years. He can be trusted.”

“If you say so, milady.  Let’s get down to business, shall we?”

Canoness Y’dey spoke. “We have information and ideas we’d like to share with you, but first, we’d appreciate us if you would bring us up-to-date on everything you know at this point.”

Dartan, being the only member of the group who’d been a member for any substantial amount of time, began to run down the facts. The alcohol had made his speech slurry, but eventually, all was conveyed. 

Elmo, Burne, Rufus, and Canoness all exchanged concerned glances. “Well,” Canoness Y’dey said. This doesn’t make things easier, but it certainly does explain a lot. The Eye of Heironeous- a radical offshoot faction worshiping an evil deity, unbeknownst to the worshipers. How vile.”

She paused, and continued. “Here’s what we know. Remember when you came to us and told us that you went through the Temple, and it was abandoned? Merely a base for hobgoblins?” Dartan nodded. “Well, it was absolutely true. However, we recently found out that a large amount of foot traffic is moving through the forest to the north- miles from Kella’s patrol route. An old, condemned farmhouse has seemingly been the goal of a great number of ‘tourists’. On closer examination, we saw that the tracks led up to the lip of a dry well. There’s a ladder on the inside, leading down… to a door. We believe this is an underground passage to the lower levels of the Temple, which is being slowly excavated.”

“Kella is already inside, and will meet you. She will shapeshift into some monstrous form and join the creatures, to keep an eye on them. Should you meet her group, she’ll likely help you in combat and tell you any new information she’s found. We need you to go back as soon as possible.”

“When?” Rafflorn asked, awestruck by the magnitude of his first adventure with this party.

“Tomorrow. For tonight, enjoy New Year’s Eve. Make Merry. Try to forget what’s happening in the world.”

The group looked around themselves and thought about it. The tavern was packed, and people were drinking, laughing, loving, and living. None of them knew what horrible fate awaited the entire world… and that they were in the presence of the only adventuring party that stood in the way of absolute destruction. It was depressing, so Jettok followed Canoness Y’dey’s advice. “Round o’ drinks over here,” he yelled. “…and a round for the entire house, on me!” The crowd cheered and toasted the generous dwarf. 

The drinks came to the table. Everyone grabbed a mug. Elmo lifted his and said “Here’s to saving the world, eh? Cheers!”

“CHEERS!!”

They knocked their steins together and drank. Katya lowered her drink to see the blond man standing at the bar, watching their table with great interest. She looked away, annoyed- and her head swam. “Phew! That went right to my head…” She saw the others, leaning over their mugs with their eyes closed, swaying. 

“Powerful stuff,” Dartan said. He then pitched forward onto the table, unconscious. He slithered to the floor in an armored heap. Each of Elmo’s company, except for Elmo, fell quietly face-down on the table. 

Kyla shook her head, fighting the chemicals attacking her body. She looked up to see the blond man smiling triumphantly, drawing a rapier. “KILL THE ONE THEY CALL DARTAN!” he yelled. All around him, men wearing cowls and leather stood from their tables, raising crossbows and swords. 

The blond man grinned and hissed “And then… kill them all.”

_More to come..._


----------



## Hammerhead

Awesome...the Knights should have seen that coming though...

Who is Rafflon?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Elmo, Rafflorn, Kyla, Katya, Jettok, and Vek stood from the table, drawing their weapons and readying to fight for their lives. “Defend the poisoned!” Elmo yelled, feeling rather poisoned himself. 

The assassins began firing upon the Knights. Tavern patrons screamed and fled. Vek spoke to Katya, who was closest to the bar. “Kat, on my action, take the high ground!” She nodded. 

Jettok roared like a lion and flung himself into the crowd of would-be killers. His greataxe moved in vast arcs. He half slashed, half rammed his way through the first wave of assassins to stand in their very midst. He swung the axe over his head. The killers’ rapiers weren’t strong enough to stand against it… and not even quick enough to meet it. Jettok killed and cut with every stroke. 

Vek cast his hand towards the blond man and uttered a one-syllable word. The blond man recoiled as if slapped, then turned his head left and right, clawing at his face. The illusion covering his features melted away and he became a smaller man with a balding head an d large facial scar. His eyes were milky-white and wide. “MY EYES! I’M BLIND! BLIIIND!” The last thing he’d seen was Jettok charging towards him, so he slashed his rapier in front of him in a random pattern, then jumped backwards. His body pitched drunkenly over the bar, slamming to the floor behind. He gibbered nervously. He never saw Kat jump up and run  along the bar towards him. She jumped down, speared him with her own rapier, then kicked his out of his hand. He squealed and bled. 

She twisted the blade. “That’s for all your tawdry talk!”

Several assassins fired their crossbows at Dartan’s unconscious form. Suddenly, a flash of blue light blazed through them as Rafflorn’s lightning spell went off. They whirled on him to attack, but were met with Surge. Their rapiers deflected harmlessly off of the metallic pseudodragon’s exterior. It stabbed them with its flashing tail-point and the assassins shrieked, then fell down. 

Elmo blocked a man from moving in to kill Dartan. He caught the man’s blade with his axe and struck him with the axe’s wooden haft. Kyla finished the man off. 

Jettok was facing the last standing assassin. “Let me go…” the man stammered. He dropped his weapons. “I’ll just leave, okay?” 

“Drop to the ground and surrender,” Jettok growled. The man continued to inch backwards to the door. Jett’s right fist blurred out and cracked the man’s jaw. He fell. 

Dartan began to come around. Whatever had put him out hadn’t been intended to last long… he was supposed to be dead by now. He stood up. The tavern was in chaos. He staggered over to Katya, where she was tying up a whimpering prisoner. He looked at the man and gasped. “Chatrilon.”

Katya finished tying the knot and said “You know this man?”

“He tried to kill us all some time ago. Double-crossed us, ambushed us, then ran away.” Chatrilon Unosh sat on the floor, cursing his own foul luck for failing to kill them yet again. “Now we’ve got the bastard.”

The patrons of the bar were all outside, now, shouting about a deadly fight at the Spell and Sword Inn. Elmo ran over to Burne’s body and rummaged through his robes. He found what he was looking for, then ran back to Dartan, who was pulling a crossbow bolt from his chest with disinterest. “You have to leave! If you’re caught, you’ll be found innocent, but it’ll take maybe a week to clear up this situation. We don’t have that kind of time! You must go to the Temple and defeat Tharizdun’s minions as all cost! Take Take this and go!” He put the object into Dartan’s hand- it was Burne’s eagle token. 

Dartan nodded. “We’re leaving!” He picked Chatrilon up and carried him outside, where he was followed by the others. Jettok stopped, turned back, and ran up to the bar. He dropped a fistful of gold coins onto the bar’s surface, then took out a piece of chalk and wrote with a scrawling, clumsy hand. 

_Sorry about the mess -J._

He then walked back to the table and picked up his stein. Not wanting to leave an unfinished mug of ale- even poisoned ale- the dwarf drained the drink and slammed the stein down defiantly. He walked over and picked up the assassin he'd knocked out and walked outside to find the others atop the giant eagle. Civilians in the street kept a wide berth, pointing and wondering aloud. As the eagle began to fly upwards, the town bell began to ring. Rafflorn said "Happy New Year, Kat."

Jettok waved an arm and shouted “HAP-PY NEW YEAR!!” to the people of Greyhawk below them.

_More to come..._


----------



## Breakstone

I _knew_ it was Chatrillon!

Bravo, Doc.

Bravo.


----------



## Metus

Very juicy update, Doc.  Very juicy indeed!  I'm certainly liking Jettok a lot more, and I'm loving the group as a whole.  It's kind of a shame that Elmo and company can't join with the main party, although I suppose that's understandable, not the least because of gameplay issues.  I have to admit I was a little bit shocked when Elmo just told them to relax when Kella is already risking her life.  She's not getting to enjoy the New Years!  If my good character were there, he would jump and run off to help her immediately!


----------



## DWARF

*Wahoooo!!!*

I've been waiting month's for this!!!

Finally, a truly well played Dwarf!  Half tanked and can still clear a tavern full of ruffians.  This just keeps getting better and better Doc!

*Keep up the good work Knights!*


----------



## Dr Midnight

Thanks Dwarf! Hey, I completely forgot about a cool Jettok moment. I've added it in above, and here:

_(Jettok) then walked back to the table and picked up his stein. Not wanting to leave an unfinished mug of ale- even poisoned ale- the dwarf drained the drink and slammed the stein down defiantly. He walked over and picked up the assassin..._ 

Nice, eh?

Hey Tsunami, you know who else suspected that it was Chatrilon? 

Vek: "Is it Chatrilon?"

Me: "YOUR CHARACTER NEVER MET CHATRILON."

Bastard! Go sit in your tower!


----------



## Dawn

Kat should have taken him out with the first disrespect.  "Tame that firecat attitude."  No way, you can't tame a redhead.   The best you can hope for is that she doesn't leave permanent bite marks. 

What happened to Burne that Elmo had to get the eagle token?


----------



## Dr Midnight

Dawn, what's your whole redhead thing? Geez. I dated a redhead for two years, and though I couldn't tame her, if I'd known the kind of person she was, I'd never have gotten involved. I'm sticking with brunettes from now on. 

Burne and Elmo's companions were all knocked out by the poison.


----------



## el-remmen

This thread has surpasssed the 10 page thread limit of the new boards.

*Click Here to Jump to the newest thread*


Thanks.

Also, if you like when I have some free time I can help prune this thread if you like. . .


----------

